# What's the worst cigar you've had?



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

For me I was actually out hunting with my dad and uncles. I was puffing on a perdomo 2008 edition limitada, and not only was the taste bad, it actually unwrapped and dumped ash on my brand new camo. (Needless to say I was kinda pissed)


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Chuck Norris Lone Wolf cigars come to mind


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Fighting Cock and Liga IV's... uke:


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

A Gurkha Cellar Reserve. Biggest piece of crap I've ever 'attempted' to smoke. I would have been better off smoking a piece of shit.

Couch


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Couch_Incident said:


> A Gurkha Cellar Reserve. Biggest piece of crap I've ever 'attempted' to smoke. I would have been better off smoking a piece of shit.
> 
> Couch


Haha, tell us how you really feel!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Professor Sila. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I had to throw away a Gurkha Status the other day - don't know how it tasted as I couldn't hardly pull any smoke out of it and my mouth was getting sore.

But for cigars that actually work, the Don Lugos that I bought to get a free humidor from Thompson rank high in suckitude.

& once, years ago before I had any concept of quality in cigars, I bought a bunch of unlabeled cigars, about 20 or 25, in Honduras for the equivalent of a couple bucks. The taste was pretty crappy, and the first one gave me such a headache that I threw the rest away.


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

Just had it Connecticu Connecticut Yankee god awful and


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Im just surprised that it took till the 4th post for Gurka to be mentioned. Mine was an unbanded freebie from a B&M.


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know what happened to my last post but what I was trying to say was it was a Victor Sinclair connecticuit Yankee I had just smoked it it was horrendous


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Gran Habano to me, is play cigars....they just aren't any good.
Also, Liga #9 and t52. These along with most drew estate cigars do absolutely nothing for me.
Macanudos...are poppycock also.


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

Have u had an undercrown by drew...pretty amazing


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

mrdowntown said:


> Have u had an undercrown by drew...pretty amazing


No...havnt gave one a go....probably will but with my dislike of the others.....i have not tried the undercrowns. 
My "cheap" smoke at this time is Alec Bradley American sun grown. I can get the torpedo for around 4.99 at my B&M i believe....and they are fantastic, those along with my flor fina 858's and padron 3000's Keep me very happy. (opus x and pardon anny's ) i smoke 1 per week. Those 2 are my fav's.


----------



## mrdowntown (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta love the 3000s I do not believe you will be disappointed by the undercrowns but then again everyones pallet is different


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Nestor Miranda Dopplebok. Harsh, harsh cigar.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

saint luis rey reserva especial maduro. The one I had in natural was fantastic but I found the maduro to be downright awful. I like maduros for the most part but this stick just tasted terrible.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

alecshawn said:


> Gran Habano to me, is play cigars....they just aren't any good.
> Also, Liga #9 and t52. These along with most drew estate cigars do absolutely nothing for me.
> Macanudos...are poppycock also.


op2:


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Magna Carta by Oliva for Thompson. One of the worst cigars I have EVER had. I thought maybe the first one was just bad, but the next two (with about a week of rest between each) were just as bad. uke: Hard to believe that Oliva made it, as I am a HUGE Oliva fan in general. I still have some, going to give them at LEAST a year rest and see if they become smokeable. Stay away.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

All of mine are "double hapiness" versions: Ghurka, Padilla, and the worst the namesake Double Hapiness. They all tasted the same...like ass. At the time, they were the only cigars I owned. It's a wonder I stuck to this hobby after that experience. Yuck.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

bought a two fer of flora del todo they smoked and taste as bad as they look


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

Alec Bradley K147 short run was a big disappointment... I love Alec Bradley cigars and that one just didn't live up to the others i really enjoy. It was a strate up dog rocket!


----------



## JeremyAHoward (Feb 4, 2013)

As of right now the worst I've had is the Don Sixto Placensia. Terrible cigar


----------



## Jimmy James (Jul 4, 2012)

Don Osvaldo Connecticut torpedo. I ended up with 5 somehow I tried 2. Terrible burn, taste and smell.


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

In b4 Ron Mexico.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

All 6 of the gurkha empires were no bueno for me.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

It was something from Cuesta Rey I was given. Cant remember much about it other than it came in a tubo and was absolutely horrible. So I tossed it and toasted up a Kristoff Ligero Maduro.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Kinky Friedman Texas ******. I won't be too rude about it but I remember it tasting like something a cowboy would see if he looked down at the ground while riding his horse.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A Don Lugo that was several years in my humi. Kind of tasted like dried grass clippings with a hint of cardboard that roaches had hidden in until they died. The cello, not yello but a shade of brown. When found, I was expecting a treat. Just proved to me, an aged dog rocket is still a turd.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Guess I've been lucky (or reading here!); worst I've had is a 5 Vegas Gold, and I really can't go off about how horrendous it was, it just didn't float my boat.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Did someone go to every cigar forum and post this question? Going through this list I can honestly say you got what you deserved if you're smoking some of the schlock mentioned. I'll never understand why people pay $2 for a cigar and expect it to smoke like a Padron. A $2 cigar will always be a $2 cigar. Yes, it might be enjoyable, BUT IT'S A $2 CIGAR!! Someone wasn't sitting at the bench with $25 leaf thinking "I have all this extra $25 leaf....that's it, I'll make a $2 cigar with it." 
I research everything before I smoke it, but every once in awhile one sneaks through that I don't like. There are alot of cigars I'll never smoke again, mostly because they just don't suit my taste.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I'll never understand why people pay $2 for a cigar and expect it to smoke like a Padron.


On that same token, I can never fully understand why some people pay $25 for a cigar even though they consistently smoke like $2 cigars.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> On that same token, I can never fully understand why some people pay $25 for a cigar even though they consistently smoke like $2 cigars.


Trust me, there are only a handful of cigars I'll pay over $20 for and none of them smoke like a $2 cigar.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

capttrips said:


> Trust me, there are only a handful of cigars I'll pay over $20 for and none of them smoke like a $2 cigar.


I know, $25 was just an extreme example.

I'm sure we have all experienced the pitfall of purchasing a moderately priced stogie only to have it be a complete waste.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

My first P*rt*g*s D4
_Terrible!!!_


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

Cohiba Black, that's $25 I'll never get back. I got conned into trying one at a B&M when I was a newb.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

_"Once you try a Cohiba Black, you never go back"_

...isn't that the saying?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Brickhouse. What are horrible experience.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

I've tried quite a few CC's, and I think most are over rated...
I've taken to a small few only...


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Suzza said:


> Brickhouse. What are horrible experience.


Ah yes. A friend of mine affectionately refers to them as "Shithouse". I bought some a while back on based on someone's suggestion. I think I still have 3 of that original fiver. These were disappointing smokes.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Suzza said:


> Brickhouse. What are horrible experience.


I can't say what the worst smoke I ever had was, but Brickhouse was the last cigar I gave up on after 15 minutes.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Suzza said:


> Brickhouse. What are horrible experience.


That's a shame. When I first had one it blew me away. After that they were just good cigars. I haven't had one in over a year, I guess they just went bad...


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Just terrible, I don't know how these are popular at all.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> That's a shame. When I first had one it blew me away. After that they were just good cigars. I haven't had one in over a year, I guess they just went bad...


I actually had it 3 or 4 years ago. Maybe it was just a dud but I'm never going back to that cigar.


----------



## Dog Rockets (Oct 1, 2008)

I will second BrickHouse. I get a distinct "fishy" note on the retrohale that I've not experienced with any other cigar!


----------



## BuenoBueno (Jan 7, 2013)

Isaac said:


> Im just surprised that it took till the 4th post for Gurka to be mentioned. Mine was an unbanded freebie from a B&M.


I usually have really good luck with seconds and house brand stuff that i get! (knock on wood)

Not sure if I'm just a luck SOB or if it has something to do with me being in Miami *although the best unbanded stick i had was a perfecto in AZ.*

My worst was probably a Cuban Cohiba I had lying around that I smoked this past Christmas Eve. Draw was completely closed off after the first 1/4 inch of the smoke... what a waste..


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Interesting....very interesting. I have smoked these sticks, and I don't know them to be bad. I respect your opinions, though. 
May I also ask how much rest you all gave these sticks?



Wiseguy1982 said:


> Kinky Friedman Texas ******. I won't be too rude about it but I remember it tasting like something a cowboy would see if he looked down at the ground while riding his horse.





MarkC said:


> Guess I've been lucky (or reading here!); worst I've had is a 5 Vegas Gold, and I really can't go off about how horrendous it was, it just didn't float my boat.





Simon.G said:


> My first P*rt*g*s D4
> _Terrible!!!_





Max_Power said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Just terrible, I don't know how these are popular at all.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BKDW said:


> Interesting....very interesting. I have smoked these sticks, and I don't know them to be bad. I respect your opinions, though.
> May I also ask how much rest you all gave these sticks?


In my case, it was a ten pack, so from rott to about nine months. As I said, I'm not calling them bad, just not my thing.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Interesting....very interesting. I have smoked these sticks, and I don't know them to be bad. I respect your opinions, though.
> May I also ask how much rest you all gave these sticks?


about 9 mos. on the GHV


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

After reading yrs of threads like this I have to laugh.
For every stick you say is a dog rocket, I know a guy that smokes them on a regular basis.

Sadly, when a noob reads through this type of thread they automatically dismiss an entire marca......

Carry On....


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

Camacho "get real promotion" Corojo


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I gotta agree with Asmartbull on this one. If you're a noob try everything and make it a learning experience. A few have mentioned CCS and ill only say this. I like CCs, but have not smoked one I like over some NCs. I find them to be very one dimensional and for the most part poorly constructed. I feel the heat coming already!!!


----------



## HandBanana (Feb 6, 2013)

After almost a year of smoking 1-2 a week I haven't really found any sticks that I didn't at least enjoy a little. Maybe my pallet isn't mature enough or maybe my tastes just aren't picky at all. 
That being said I haven't really smoked any of the really horrible ones a lot of people talk about. I try to do a good bit of research on a stick before I pick it up.

Ok I take that back I had a RyJ rothchilde tubo the other day that I just didn't enjoy at all. Wasn't terrible but the taste just wasn't there for me.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Some of this has to do with your needs as well. If you smoke 5 cigars a day you are probably on the constant hunt for the best cheap cigar you can find which, of course, raises your overall exposure to some real dogs and gives you more incentive to find things to like about decent, bang- for- the- buck cigars. However, if you smoke just a few cigars a week, you're time and financial investment makes you less likely to even consider settling. Same thing applies to many things in life and there are merits to both approaches.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a very interesting thread, in that most of the cigars I see panned here, I've seen praised (at least in a relative sense, i.e., for a cheapie or whatever) elsewhere. In fact, many of them I happen to actually like. It just goes to show how diverse palates and opinions are, and indirectly, why there are so many makes and models of cigar.

So I have to wonder, getting back to the original question, in all the years you've been smoking and all the different brands you've tried, is that really the _worst_ cigar you've had? I mean I can see not liking certain ones; for example, Camachos are a bit harsh for my tastes, and the Alec Bradley American Classic gordo didn't exactly paint my wagon but I wouldn't call them the worst - they're just ones I wouldn't go digging to the bottom of the humi for.

Although I didn't start the thread, I was kind of hoping for some really good bad cigar stories.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

capttrips said:


> Did someone go to every cigar forum and post this question? Going through this list I can honestly say you got what you deserved if you're smoking some of the schlock mentioned. I'll never understand why people pay $2 for a cigar and expect it to smoke like a Padron. A $2 cigar will always be a $2 cigar. Yes, it might be enjoyable, BUT IT'S A $2 CIGAR!! Someone wasn't sitting at the bench with $25 leaf thinking "I have all this extra $25 leaf....that's it, I'll make a $2 cigar with it."
> I research everything before I smoke it, but every once in awhile one sneaks through that I don't like. There are alot of cigars I'll never smoke again, mostly because they just don't suit my taste.


This thread is about the worst cigar you have smoked. There were no monetary parameters established by the op. Anything is fair game regardless of cost.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

Victor Sinclair Corojo Madness - Serie 55, Bohemian and Triple Corojo. Then the Victor Sinclair Maduro Dopple - who would'a thought a 6 x 70 wouldn't be good?
I "gifted" them all to my brother. I knew I would get even eventually!


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

Macanudo yuck.tasted like wet moldy cardboard drug through cow manure


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

With all due respect to Illusione fans, the worst cigar I've ever smoked is an Illusione CG:4 (in the "original documents" line). Literally tasted like crap. Tossed it after about 6 puffs.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Probably CAO Osa Sol. It had this unpleasant drying effect on my mouth. Each puff sapped moisture out of my mouth, so I just had to stop.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone else tried the "football" cigar? My buddy and I both had one for the superbowl and its like puffing on a mixture of windex and acetone. Would not recommend...


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

gscottfuller said:


> With all due respect to Illusione fans, the worst cigar I've ever smoked is an Illusione CG:4 (in the "original documents" line). Literally tasted like crap. Tossed it after about 6 puffs.


We do have some very interesting choices....

May I ask how many you smoked? Could it have been a bad stick?


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro (Nov 28, 2012)

Arturo Fuente Rotschild. To my great surprise and disappointment, it tasted almost like when you accidentally get soap or shampoo in your mouth. Too bad, it had a perfect draw and a nice scent.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

One mans "dogrocket is another mans gold" or something like that. 
Some of the cigars I have seen listed here I have had a decent enough experience with. Not saying they were outstanding but were certainly worth the price I paid for them. To me at least. That is one of the great tings about this hobby. I know a guy who smokes almost nothing but convenience store Garcia y Vega Panatelas and loves them. I have given him many "nice" cigars including Fuentes, Padrons, Cubans , etc. and he has never finished one that I can recall. He said they do not taste good. So, to each, their own. That is why the saying "smoke what you like and like what you smoke" is so popular among cigar smokers.

With all that said, the absolute worst cigar I have ever smoked was a Cohiba XV. I am positive that a cigar made from one of the leafs from an artificial plant in my home would not taste any worse.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Habanolover said:


> One mans "dogrocket is another mans gold" or something like that.
> Some of the cigars I have seen listed here I have had a decent enough experience with. Not saying they were outstanding but were certainly worth the price I paid for them. To me at least. That is one of the great tings about this hobby. I know a guy who smokes almost nothing but convenience store Garcia y Vega Panatelas and loves them. I have given him many "nice" cigars including Fuentes, Padrons, Cubans , etc. and he has never finished one that I can recall. He said they do not taste good. So, to each, their own. That is why the saying "smoke what you like and like what you smoke" is so popular among cigar smokers.


That's my dad. Smokes nothing but Antonio and Cleopatra Grenadiers. When I offer him a good stick, he says, "don't waste it on me." So when I'm home for the holidays, I get myself something nice from the humidor (like the Brick House that has been mercilessly thrashed earlier in this thread) and get him a box of A&Cs. I don't mind the machine-made cheapies once in a while. My wife likes the occasional flavored plastic-tipped kids' cigars, so I'll have one with her once in a while. The important thing is that we're smokin'!


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

Most 5 Vegas cigars I've tried are pretty awful. Same goes for Gurkha.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

so many variations
i've probably had my best, and worst cigars come from the same box.


J.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I think that the amount of time cigars are allowed to age can definitely affect whether or not it sucks.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> I think that the amount of time cigars are allowed to age can definitely affect whether or not it sucks.


I personally don't buy into this concept as much as others do. I think a placebo effect comes into play a lot more than one would think.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah I could definitely see that being an issue, but I think a cigar that is aged for years definitely has some differences than those aged for a few months.


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

Obsidian Robusto hands down. It tasted like I was smoking a paper mill that had been flooded by a wastewater treatment plant.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Drew Estate Acid Blondie. Thought it tasted like Pine Sol cleaning solution.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Asylum 13 it was OMG bad I hated it in the first inch or so but kept smoking it hoping it would improve, NEVER AGAIN life's to short like a BOTL here said.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

HandBanana said:


> After almost a year of smoking 1-2 a week I haven't really found any sticks that I didn't at least enjoy a little. Maybe my pallet isn't mature enough or maybe my tastes just aren't picky at all.
> That being said I haven't really smoked any of the really horrible ones a lot of people talk about. I try to do a good bit of research on a stick before I pick it up.
> 
> Ok I take that back I had a RyJ rothchilde tubo the other day that I just didn't enjoy at all. Wasn't terrible but the taste just wasn't there for me.


I have had these before, and agree, it wasn't all that great. Won't buy one again. Also, really don't enjoy most Gurhka's...personally I would much rather smoke knock-offs or seconds than spend my money on Gurhka's.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

My roomate loves Black and Milds. Had one for kicks. Ugh. He doesn't like any decent cigar. Just those.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

ChanCon said:


> Obsidian Robusto hands down. It tasted like I was smoking a paper mill that had been flooded by a wastewater treatment plant.


I thought that too. I got a five pack free for buying like 8 millions dollars worth of sticks from CI and the first one I smoked was paper-bag flavorerd. I had another one a few months later I thought it was pretty damn good, go figure! I have a few left to check back in on em after a year for my final impression....


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> so many variations
> i've probably had my best, and worst cigars come from the same box.
> 
> J.


^ Amen to that! ^


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 2002. Just terrible, I don't know how these are popular at all.





alecshawn said:


> Gran Habano to me, is play cigars....they just aren't any good.
> Also, Liga #9 and t52. These along with most drew estate cigars do absolutely nothing for me.
> Macanudos...are poppycock also.


I don't get how SO many people absolutely love this cigar and some of you think it's the worst ever. There have been rave reviews on this site.

Not disrespecting your opinion just can't imagine why there's such a wide discrepancy.

I ordered a 5 pack to find out for myself. Curiosity has gotten the best of me.


----------



## RyanSK (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine was probably the A Fuente Best Seller Maduro. Had 0 flavour and was disappointing compared to the short story. Might have been a bad stick though, still have 4 left to sample.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

copper0426 said:


> The Asylum 13 it was OMG bad I hated it in the first inch or so but kept smoking it hoping it would improve, NEVER AGAIN life's to short like a BOTL here said.


I just bought one of these tonight. I like the regular asylum a lot. The 13 is cheaper in price......I guess cheaper in quality as well?


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> Yeah I could definitely see that being an issue, but I think a cigar that is aged for years definitely has some differences than those aged for a few months.


I've got some Don Lugos in one of my humis but I don't think I'll live long enough for them to taste good. I just keep them in there to help raise the other cigars' self esteem 
OTOH, my great grandmother totally lost her sense of smell when she was in her 80's, so if that happens to me, I'll fire one up again.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Btubes18 said:


> I have had these before, and agree, it wasn't all that great. Won't buy one again. Also, really don't enjoy most Gurhka's...personally I would much rather smoke knock-offs or seconds than spend my money on Gurhka's.


I'm still on the low altitudes of the learning curve myself, and the Gurkha brand has taught me that there isn't a reliable correlation between price and quality. BUT (there's always a but, isn't there?) I do very much dig the Park Avenue Connecticut wrapper.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, with gurkha you pay a lot for the box, band, and name...


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

The one I smoked in the rain... No wait, the one I smoked in 101 temp.... No, the one I smoked while it was 13 temp... Well, maybe it was the one I smoked while it was super windy... OK, OK, I think it was the one I dropped on the dirt, and smoked anyways... NO, no, no, it was the one I smoked next to some old smelly guy at the b&m... Or...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

The worst cigar I smoked was the one I picked up off the ground and smoked when I had no home :boohoo: 

I believe the label was Sloppy Street Second Cigar's :smoke2:


I can definitely say with some certainty that a OpusX X3 tastes and smokes far better than a stale old machine rolled cigar that was found on the streets of montrose...


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuente Curlyhead. Figured "floor sweepings" of their tobaccos couldn't be too bad. Too bad, right away, and too bad with 2 years on 'em. Glad I only bought a fiver.


----------



## Tonitwofeet (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it was banded devils weed or something like that. Smelled like manuer and grass, tasted just the same.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

It has to be a tie between a funky Matacan and a very bland Oliveros El Padrino.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Tonitwofeet said:


> I think it was banded devils weed or something like that. Smelled like manuer and grass, tasted just the same.


Those were the flavors I picked up as well!


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Had to be a DE Acid. Tasted like I was smoking potpourri. On the flip side the DE Liga 9 is my favorite smoke. Go figure....


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

RP Connecticut. Not the vintage one, just the regular one. Blegh. Tried two, each one was wretched!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

tatdiesel said:


> I just bought one of these tonight. I like the regular asylum a lot. The 13 is cheaper in price......I guess cheaper in quality as well?


I'm curious to see what you think. Mine had a couple months on it.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Stogin said:


> RP Connecticut. Not the vintage one, just the regular one. Blegh. Tried two, each one was wretched!


I've had 2 of the vintage 1999's they're really good


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

It was actually a Diesel... don't know which one. But it smelled horrible, wouldn't draw worth a damn, and the taste was horrendous. Could of been the way it kept, but I dunno.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

How could I have forgotten! The DE 'Iced Tea', a nicely made, etc. cigar only it tastes like over sweetened lemonade.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

NoirNick said:


> It was actually a Diesel... don't know which one. But it smelled horrible, wouldn't draw worth a damn, and the taste was horrendous. Could of been the way it kept, but I dunno.


I hope that didnt kill the brand for you.... Those are damn good smokes IMO.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Way beyond any shadow of a doubt it was a Flora De Todo Churchill. I got a fiver of these about a year ago. Yep you get what ya pay for, el crapo, tossed the remaining 4 in the crapper Now on the other hand. I really appreciate all the knocks on the Gurkha's, it helps keep the prices down. I just happen to be a Gurkha fan and enjoy almost all of their styles, however the Gurkha Class Regent BP Turo is a rated 90 dog rocket IMHO. Opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I've had very few "bad" cigars. Much like sex...even the bad ones were better than nothing. :nod:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Coasty said:


> Way beyond any shadow of a doubt it was a Flora De Todo Churchill. I got a fiver of these about a year ago. Yep you get what ya pay for, el crapo, tossed the remaining 4 in the crapper Now on the other hand. I really appreciate all the knocks on the Gurkha's, it helps keep the prices down. I just happen to be a Gurkha fan and enjoy almost all of their styles, however the Gurkha Class Regent BP Turo is a rated 90 dog rocket IMHO. Opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one.


Agreed...one man's trash is another man's treasure!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I would say the padron 3000 i smoked as a greenhorn or the curly head deluxe that i later realized was just wet but that was over six months ago. Most recently it was a 601 blue that had been resting for several months i dont know the deal except it tasted like perfume and chemicals. Terrible, but i let it die a slow death resting on the stinky.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Most recently it was a 601 blue that had been resting for several months i dont know the deal except it tasted like perfume and chemicals.


i think that sort of describes a la perla habana i once had. i thought it tasted like pot pourri 
that that same thing right... perfume infused leaves 

J.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> I've had very few "bad" cigars. Much like sex...even the bad ones were better than nothing. :nod:


I have some standards for my cigars and women. :banana:


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Notice I said 'some.'


----------



## Foothills (Dec 23, 2012)

Tatuaje yellow label - about 4 puffs and tossed it. BLECH.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Gdaddy said:


> I've had very few "bad" cigars. Much like sex...even the bad ones were better than nothing. :nod:


Hear, hear! RG to you, sir.

I'm reminded of a quote from a 80+ year old man that used to come into the golf shop. I'd ask "How was your round today?" and he'd respond "A round of golf is like a piece of ass, I've had some better than others but never a bad one."


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it's time I try the limited edition perdomo again, I may have just gotten the bad one of the bunch...


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I hope that didnt kill the brand for you.... Those are damn good smokes IMO.


Haven't seen them in the area, and I'll admit that one experience has me kind of hesitant to try another. I will probably give it the benefit, if I ever get the opportunity.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

1. Cohiba Black Corona
2. Foundry Talbot
3. RYJ Habana Reserve Robusto

Cohiba Black in Corona. $10 poopstick, literally. I tossed it after maybe 30 seconds. Although I had a Cohiba Black Robusto Tubo that was good about 8 months earlier. Oh Well, never again.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Gurkha Viper for me, just dreadful. Trust me I'm not a Gurkha hater by any means, I actually enjoy a lot of their stuff.


----------



## aphex242 (Oct 24, 2012)

MikeW said:


> How could I have forgotten! The DE 'Iced Tea', a nicely made, etc. cigar only it tastes like over sweetened lemonade.


You DID forget, it's a cold infusion tea. 

I actually went through a phase where I loved 'em. Go figure. lol


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Well since Black 'N Mild made it into the selections: a Tampa Nugget. Oh. My. Holy. God. And this was when I had no idea what I was doing in Cigardom, and had no knowledge of flavors, nuances, finish, etc. All I knew was the taste of that was somewhere between flat, old, spent dishwater and liquefied metal :twitch: :shock:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Macanudo Maduro, easily


----------



## Greg Sain (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I should have known that a cigar named Dirt would be bad, but it should have been named Dung. Drew Estates sent me a Natural Sampler once.

This was the first time in my life that i lit, puffed twice, and THREW AWAY 5 cigars within 5 minutes.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Stogin said:


> RP Connecticut. Not the vintage one, just the regular one. Blegh. Tried two, each one was wretched!


I totally agree, and have been reminded of another failed cigar attempt; Camacho Connecticut uke:


----------



## PhillyPhan (Aug 19, 2008)

A friend once gave me a JR Special Jamaicans. I didnt even get it lit before it was in the trash. It smelled so strongly of ammonia that I almost threw up.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

copper0426 said:


> I'm curious to see what you think. Mine had a couple months on it.


Smoking it right now. Not as good as the reg asylum, but I wouldn't call it horrible. Has some strength to it and its burning really well. Lots of smoke and no bad tastes. I'm about 1/3 through it.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

tatdiesel said:


> Smoking it right now. Not as good as the reg asylum, but I wouldn't call it horrible. Has some strength to it and its burning really well. Lots of smoke and no bad tastes. I'm about 1/3 through it.


Kinda glad to hear I may have just gotten a dud.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

copper0426 said:


> Kinda glad to hear I may have just gotten a dud.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

PhillyPhan said:


> A friend once gave me a JR Special Jamaicans. I didnt even get it lit before it was in the trash. It smelled so strongly of ammonia that I almost threw up.


I've never had Jamaican cigars, are they mostly mediocre ??


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

RSTAD said:


> I've never had Jamaican cigars, are they mostly mediocre ??


I just smoked a Barrington Intl. Santa Cruz Jamaican puro now that they'll let you get it in a five pack instead of having to buy the whole box! I enjoyed it very much. I don't believe JR's Special Jamaicans actually have any Jamaican tobacco in them at all.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

For me it was a couple of quorums my parents gave me. They received them at a wedding and told me the only reason they took them is because they thought of me and knew I loved cigars. They were terrible, they had a really sour disgusting taste. I have heard some people say they are decent for the price but I don't even know if I could stomach another go.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> 3. RYJ Habana Reserve Robusto


This gets my vote, got 5 of them in a gift set with a flask. Vile little turd, at least I got a cool flask out of it.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

The worst cigar I have ever had has to be the La Estrella Cubana maduro. Wasn't expecting much but it was horrible. Didn't make it a full 1/3 in and tossed it. A close second was the La Aroma de Cuba Mi Amor. With the CA rating, this one surprised me and maybe I got one they accidentally dropped in the toilet, but it was bad enough to make me never want to try another one.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't remember the worse cigar I've had. I'm sure I blocked the experience out of my mind shortly after I smoked it


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I like this thread. I sometimes think that we avoid saying (naming) what we DON'T like. I thnk it's interesting to hear and we should embrace these different opinions/perceptions. It's kinda funny but I, for one, have seen some of my favorites listed in this "worst ever" thread. Just reinforces the concept of variability in all things cigar; from tobaccos, to construction, to perception of flavors. Really interesting. Seeing some of these terrible experiences with cigars that I like kinda makes me want to go back and try the ones I really disliked. Maybe a variability thing ...but maybe there's just something about the flavor profile of the stick that doesn't agree with me. We'll see.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Hands down, Rosa Cuba. Smoking the liner from my bird cage would have been better than this atrocity. Got it in a free sampler from CVM Cigars, and it wasn't worth what I paid for it. If somebody gave me a box of them, I would dump them without opening it.

Honorable mention: Carbon Copy. The Cuban Cohiba-eque band should have been my first hint. Tossed a churchill after three puffs. I took the second and third ones believing that it couldn't possibly be as bad as I imagined. It was.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Anything that tries to look like a cohiba is always trash


----------



## mcdoyle (Jun 25, 2012)

JR Ultimate the worst cigar ever.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Worst cigar I've ever smoked would have to be Spanish Galleon Cameroon. Te Amo a very close second! uke:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

CA 90+ rated Licencinados. Can't tell you what they tasted like as the whole box was unsmokable (and $98). Had to skewer every one to get any draw, and the few that did canoed horribly. Better luck sucking on a branch! No improvement, no change whatsoever, with up to a year of aging.

Bitter disappointment is that it used to be a great, value smoke.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I smoked a Puros Indios that (for my taste) was so bad, I wanted to throw up just to get the flavor out of my mouth. It was a struggle, but I fought hard and smoked half of it before throwing that POS over the fence into my neighbors yard. I didn't even want it in my yard.


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

Gurkha centurian, the taste was bleh! my stomach started to turn


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

BlazinBajan said:


> Gurkha centurian, the taste was bleh! my stomach started to turn


Its hit or miss with Gurkhas for me, I had a beauty that was acidic and terrible, but I tried another and it was perfect


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Luis Martinez cigars, they are cheap for a reason. Short filler, reconstituted tobacco sheet binder, ugly wrapper, extremely tight draw etc


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

RSTAD said:


> Anything that tries to look like a cohiba is always trash


I dont know, I think the L'atelier are great.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

IBEW said:


> I smoked a Puros Indios that (for my taste) was so bad, I wanted to throw up just to get the flavor out of my mouth. It was a struggle, but I fought hard and smoked half of it before throwing that POS over the fence into my neighbors yard. I didn't even want it in my yard.


Ha, I love this thread! The reserva maxima is actually one of my work smokes! I'm seeing a lot of my "yard gar" type go-to's on this thread.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I think Steve Saka's quote is fitting.... "If you try to make a blend that everyone likes, you won't make a blend that anyone will love."


----------



## BlazinBajan (Oct 10, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> Its hit or miss with Gurkhas for me, I had a beauty that was acidic and terrible, but I tried another and it was perfect


 I had a beauty also and it was quite tasty ...but it also had about 4 months rest on it.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Gurkah Assassin - Weird burn and a really odd taste. It might sound weird but it sort of had a watery taste to it.

Romeo and Juliet Maduro - Got some harshness over about 3/4 of the cigar.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i have a three way tie:

j. fuego 777 maduro robusto
nub 464T
alec bradley american classic toro


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

jabuan said:


> i have a three way tie:
> 
> j. fuego 777 maduro robusto


This exact cigar for me. Tried 2, both were horrid.


----------



## kmoore2 (May 18, 2011)

Rosa Cuba hands down. Like smoking a turd out of my yard.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Non Cuban GURKHA!

Cuban Guantanamera!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Skraff said:


> This exact cigar for me. Tried 2, both were horrid.


i was wondering how often you guys give a bad cigar a second chance. i'm super hesitant to buy a second of one i didn't like. there's so many hot damn cigars that i wouldn't wanna revisit the possibility of a repeat performance.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

jabuan said:


> i was wondering how often you guys give a bad cigar a second chance. i'm super hesitant to buy a second of one i didn't like. there's so many hot damn cigars that i wouldn't wanna revisit the possibility of a repeat performance.


I gave the gurkha beauty a second try after a terrible one, and now I always keep atleast 2 around


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

jabuan said:


> i was wondering how often you guys give a bad cigar a second chance. i'm super hesitant to buy a second of one i didn't like. there's so many hot damn cigars that i wouldn't wanna revisit the possibility of a repeat performance.


I never really buy a single of a cigar. If I want to try one, I will pick up 2 or 3.
If the first one is bad, I'll give it a few months. I smoked those 2 777s about 4 months apart, and both were pretty rancid.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Non Cuban GURKHA!
> 
> Cuban Guantanamera!


Had a couple Guananamera Crystales at a wedding...To be fair, they weren't dreadful. For a machine made short filler, they were a darn sight better than a Hamlet 
They were just a really boring smoke. So mild as to not really have any flavours you could pick out.
Someone there di actually say it was the best cigar they had ever had, so each to their own I guess...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Skraff said:


> Someone there did actually say it was the best cigar they had ever had...


But was he bragging or complaining?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Skraff said:


> Had a couple Guananamera Crystales at a wedding...To be fair, they weren't dreadful. For a machine made short filler, they were a darn sight better than a Hamlet
> They were just a really boring smoke. So mild as to not really have any flavours you could pick out.
> Someone there di actually say it was the best cigar they had ever had, so each to their own I guess...


!!Thank you, Skraff! I'm so glad to find SOMEBODY out there who DOESN'T think Guantanameras are the gift of Satan! I know they're badly constructed and so on, yet as you said, they are not terrible! I'll choose one any day over your average NC :sorry: - I LOVE that Cuban flavor from wherever it comes!


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

jabuan said:


> i have a three way tie:
> 
> j. fuego 777 maduro robusto
> nub 464T
> alec bradley american classic toro


Damn, I just bought an ab american


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> Damn, I just bought an ab american


you might enjoy it. my amateur palate had cigar aficionado's COTY of 2012 flor de las antillas and i wasn't wowed by it. it was a nice cigar, but not one that made me wanna go buy more right away.

everything about the ab was really nice. the look, the construction, the burn, the draw, the band...everything was top notch. i just didn't like the taste. which was my issue with the nub 464T. everything about it was beautiful. just didn't taste good to me.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

I believe it was called a Cuban Stock from a local B&M. Employee there suggested it. It was horrible.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

sorry for x2 post


----------



## cheezus h krice (Jan 30, 2013)

I had a JR substitute one time, tasted like the way diaper poop smells, just the same as the Thompson Cigar house brand. They'll make a man quit smokin'.... along with a Gurkha Centurion. Then I tried a few different Padilla cigars over a few different days because my buddy swore by them. I swore too after smoking them. Oh, and those Siglo IV's, they were just nasty. Then there was a cigar with a green label that said something like Dominican on it, they weren't properly processed but they were good to give to my cigar leeching buddies.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Arsenio Maduro. Thing tasted like it came out of a butt it was the harshest crap I have ever smoked. It constantly went out on me and the wrapper fell apart for good measure. It was so stinking strong that I believe this and the cheap price is the only reason why I think anyone even smokes this thing at the local B&M.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> !!Thank you, Skraff! I'm so glad to find SOMEBODY out there who DOESN'T think Guantanameras are the gift of Satan! I know they're badly constructed and so on, yet as you said, they are not terrible! I'll choose one any day over your average NC :sorry: - I LOVE that Cuban flavor from wherever it comes!


I wouldn't go quite that far. Even though I live in EU I probably smoke more NCs than Cubans. I prefer the bold more in your face flavours, that are much rarer in cubans. + I like maduros and dont want to pay €30 a stick for the only Cuban maduro on the market 

Guantanamera are a decent enough cigar for handing out at events to non cigar smokers. They are mild, non offensive and won't make anyone puke from nicotine.


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

Worst I ever had so far is the Acid Kuba Kuba cigars, and the Punishers..... I just dont like the taste!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

cheezus h krice said:


> I had a JR substitute one time, tasted like the way diaper poop smells, just the same as the Thompson Cigar house brand. They'll make a man quit smokin'.... along with a Gurkha Centurion. Then I tried a few different Padilla cigars over a few different days because my buddy swore by them. I swore too after smoking them. Oh, and those Siglo IV's, they were just nasty. Then there was a cigar with a green label that said something like Dominican on it, they weren't properly processed but they were good to give to my cigar leeching buddies.


Continue the search, there must be something out there that will please you.:hmm: 
If you smoke all the ones you don't like first, then the rest of them will be a pleasure:cheer2:


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Eddien8620 said:


> Worst I ever had so far is the Acid Kuba Kuba cigars, and the Punishers..... I just dont like the taste!


Are there any good acids? I'm not usually a flavored cigar fan...


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Back about 1999 I had a Tamboril. I swear it was like a cat pissed on it, buried it in wet hay, then ate it and shat it out whole again.

So bad, in fact, that when I got back home I hauled the others out of my humidor and proceeded to pulverize them over the garbage. They angered me they were so horrible.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I totally agree with your first and third ones.



jabuan said:


> i have a three way tie:
> 
> j. fuego 777 maduro robusto
> nub 464T
> alec bradley american classic toro


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> Damn, I just bought an ab american


Fear not Rob, those are not bad. I don't think they are very good, I will never buy another, but they are far from the worst thing I've had. Now take the same stick in the sun grown wrapper and my opinion changes quite a bit. I find the AB American Sun Grown to be a delicious, sweet and creamy smoke and I keep several in stock.


----------



## Big_e (Feb 21, 2013)

A Palma Real. Good grief that was terrible!


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've recently had some more smokes that scarred me for life. The Sublime Unbanded House Blend was really not to my liking so bad I couldn't reccomend Sublimes to anyone after that. Also I've had Liga No9 Belicoso that has kept me from trying another LP9. I have a handful of LP9's that are approaching the 2yr mark. Still can't toast one yet and they stare me in the face every time I open the humi. Lol


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

For me so far the one that always comes to mind is the Ron Mexico.


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't even remember the name of it... it was something some manufacturer from the Philippines sent us to consider buying when I worked at JR. It was packed in these cut bamboo stalks that were being used as tubes - the cigar was so incredibly foul - kind of like dirty sweat sock, sour bar back rag and mold all wrapped together - it was by far the foulest excuse for a cigar I have seen. 

Needless to say, we didn't buy them.

BR,

STS


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

ssaka said:


> I don't even remember the name of it... it was something some manufacturer from the Philippines sent us to consider buying when I worked at JR. It was packed in these cut bamboo stalks that were being used as tubes - the cigar was so incredibly foul - kind of like dirty sweat sock, sour bar back rag and mold all wrapped together - it was by far the foulest excuse for a cigar I have seen.
> 
> Needless to say, we didn't buy them.
> 
> ...


dirty sweat sock sour back bar rag and mold? Atleast it was complex!


----------



## bellis978 (Feb 23, 2013)

I think the worst for me was a macanudo maduro. I took a puff of it and the only thing I could taste was dead leaves and what I can only describe is the taste of a rotting animal. Never again


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't really remember the worst, but the worst in recent memory was an El Rey del Mundo that I got in a 5 pack a JR's. That thing tasted like dried burning sticks. I thought it might be a bad one and then I tried the other four and they were just as bad. Man those were terrible.


----------



## cdcman (Jun 5, 2012)

Cuba Aliados Originales from Holts, they were terrible!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Only a couple truly poor cigar smoking experiences come to mind... a fresh-off-the-truck Man o' War Armada corona was putrid. I don't think I made it past the halfway point. Revisited it about six months after the fact and there was improvement, but I think they're grossly overpriced at $7.50 each on CI's Jams. I'm not a fan of the "Genesis the Project" by Ramon Bueso, either, though I don't seem to agree with the majority opinion on that stick. Only other stick I've had that I would never buy again is the Fuente 8-5-8 Candela... tasted like dry popcorn. Just a bland cigar, IMO.

Otherwise, I guess I've been lucky and listened to other's advice here and around the 'net, and was never duped in to purchasing any of the true bargain basement bundle cigars out there.


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

SmoknTaz said:


> Worst cigar I've ever smoked would have to be Spanish Galleon Cameroon. Te Amo a very close second! uke:


Every Spanish Galleon I've had is the worst smoke I've ever had. No flavor at all, like smoking burning leaves. It's a crime that famous smoke puts these in so many of their samplers. (or maybe it was atlantic, I forget. Learned not to buy samplers a few months in...)


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Basically every Gurkha I have ever had has been terrible. However the worst cigar I believe I ever had was non-cuban partagas.....i don't rememeber which one it was but it was just terrible and had no taste. since that day i have not smoked a cigar that was an americanized version of a cuban brand. Also I did not care for the Tat Black as well. I know I will catch some grief for that haha, but I just didn't like it. My hope is that it simply needed some more time in the humidor so I hid one more away and have had it sitting for close to a year now so hopefully this one is better.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Anything from Pinar Del Rio.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

John75 said:


> Can't really remember the worst, but the worst in recent memory was an El Rey del Mundo that I got in a 5 pack a JR's. That thing tasted like dried burning sticks. I thought it might be a bad one and then I tried the other four and they were just as bad. Man those were terrible.


I had a choix supreme that had no flavour (non Cuban of course).


----------



## gidude73 (Apr 19, 2012)

Drew Estate Acid Kuba Kuba. Nothing like sucking on a bottle of perfume. ainkiller:


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

If you take in consideration of the cost.....Liga #9 and T52 are an utterly bad cigar.
For the same money in most B&m's you can get an Opus X or a Padron 1964.....which are entirely better smokes.
Heck, I believe a pardon 3000 or flor fina 858 are better smokes than the liga's
Now, i have also NEVER had a good Gurkha. Not one.
So i guess....overall....Gurkha. Just like smoking shag carpet.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Blenders Gold sold at Walgreens was really bad, 1 on a scale of 1 to 10. I actually thought the Spanish Galleon (but not the Cameroon) was not all that bad, maybe a 5. Dutch Masters is 1 on a scale from 1-10. Drugstore cigars Backwoods and Parodi and Avino are smokeable in a pinch. Antonio y Cleopatra cigars leave a gummy film in my lips and mouth.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

alecshawn said:


> If you take in consideration of the cost.....Liga #9 and T52 are an utterly bad cigar.
> For the same money in most B&m's you can get an Opus X or a Padron 1964.....which are entirely better smokes.
> Heck, I believe a pardon 3000 or flor fina 858 are better smokes than the liga's
> Now, i have also NEVER had a good Gurkha. Not one.
> So i guess....overall....Gurkha. Just like smoking shag carpet.


If you want a great cigar, and also great value for the money - try the new 52 ring gauge My Uzi Weighs a Ton. I didn't like the 60 ring gauge version but I like this cigar just as much as the Padron 64, at half the price.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy Foot


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Just attempted to smoke a Man O' War maduro robusto. It was actually 1/2 of a two-headed monster that I bisected. It had been resting comfortably at 60-65% RH for over a month.
Was hard to light, then hard to keep lit. The wrapper unwound all the way to the band and the ash splayed outward in 2 or 3 sections. Flavor was so bad I had to wonder if they hadn't actually rolled some soiled underwear or expired mayonnaise into it. uke:

I keep a little spreadsheet for my humidor contents and cigar ratings; here's its entry:
Flavor: Bad
Build/burn: Bad
Notes: Hard to keep lit, but that's a good thing.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Bruck said:


> Just attempted to smoke a Man O' War maduro robusto. It was actually 1/2 of a two-headed monster that I bisected. It had been resting comfortably at 60-65% RH for over a month.
> Was hard to light, then hard to keep lit. The wrapper unwound all the way to the band and the ash splayed outward in 2 or 3 sections. Flavor was so bad I had to wonder if they hadn't actually rolled some soiled underwear or expired mayonnaise into it. uke:
> 
> I keep a little spreadsheet for my humidor contents and cigar ratings; here's its entry:
> ...


Man O' War actually makes really great cigars. However, those double headed ones are more of a novelty if they are the ones I am thinking of from the double the happiness sampler or whatever where it is two cigars attached together pretty much. Try some of their regular line or a ruination and I think you will be very pleased. They need a little rest (6mo or so) but after that they are superb.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> Man O' War actually makes really great cigars. However, those double headed ones are more of a novelty if they are the ones I am thinking of from the double the happiness sampler or whatever where it is two cigars attached together pretty much. Try some of their regular line or a ruination and I think you will be very pleased. They need a little rest (6mo or so) but after that they are superb.


That's what I've heard, which is my I'm not condemning the other half to the county landfill just yet. I'll hume it for some time, and try it after maybe a year and a few trips to the therapist. 

Yes, it's from the double happiness sampler, from which I've done some good smoking as well. The sampler also includes a "ruination," about which I've also heard good things, though haven't tried one yet.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Matt1951 said:


> If you want a great cigar, and also great value for the money - try the new 52 ring gauge My Uzi Weighs a Ton. I didn't like the 60 ring gauge version but I like this cigar just as much as the Padron 64, at half the price.


I'll try any cigar..once.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> Man O' War actually makes really great cigars. However, those double headed ones are more of a novelty if they are the ones I am thinking of from the double the happiness sampler or whatever where it is two cigars attached together pretty much. Try some of their regular line or a ruination and I think you will be very pleased. They need a little rest (6mo or so) but after that they are superb.


+1

One of my favorite everyday type of smoke is the Man O' War Virtue Saloman. You can find them on cbid from time to time for around $3 a cigar. They have a great creamy coffee flavor and zero harshness. Perfect smoke with a coffee in the morning.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Thurm15 said:


> Anything from Pinar Del Rio.


Really????? :shock:


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread cracks me up... 

Just to put things in perspective:

I love a mexican soup called menudo.... Not getting into details other than some people are repulsed simply by the ingredients... Some people love caviar, others will not touch it... Some like juicy rib eye steaks, and others are vegetarians... 

I like to drink miller lite, others like bud light. Some prefer a craft beer and will not touch either one. Some don't like beer at all and only drink rum... Some hate rum and only drink whiskey... Some love it all, and others don't drink at all... 

I like pick up trucks, some like cars... Others like mini vans, while some prefer suv's... I like my truck to be black. My wife likes blue... My neighbor drives a silver one... My friend will not drive anything unless it's red...

I can do this all day long... 

Bottom line my worst cigar could be your best and vise versa. Doesn't make me right or wrong.

To those of you who are brave and name very popular cigars as your worst, congrats!!! 

To those of you who scrutinize them for doing so, shame on you!!!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Great post....^^^^^^^^^


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

purepoker said:


> This thread cracks me up...
> 
> Just to put things in perspective:
> 
> ...


Well, just to show how varied opinions can be, I'll go the opposite direction (or maybe it's not opposite and I'm just splitting hairs, who the hell knows). I love that folks scrutinize what folks' worst cigars are. I think there's no difference between discussing, critiquing, agreeing and disagreeing with posts about favorite cigars and doing so about worst cigars. They're all just opinions. We aught to express them and then express opinions about those opinions. That's the nature of the discussion forum. The only thing that bothers me (which doesn't make it wrong either) is when folks get angry (or rather express anger) about the opinions expressed. If you don't like hearing a bunch or friggin' opinions, then you don't like discussion forums. Maganizes and blogs make big bucks off of publishing TOP 10 lists all the time. Well, there's nothing wrong with BOTTOM 10 lists either.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Really????? :shock:


Really. I've been to the past 6 of CI's Cigarfests and the last 2 or 3 they've been there and from what I've smoked, I was not impressed. Harsh comes to mind. I could go way back and bring up Don Baretto Torpedo's before the Oliva's got a hold of em but, I won't.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe I'm lucky or maybe it's just a general avoidance of bargain cigars, ones that other people tell me suck, or some sort of sixth sense, but I have not smoked many that I would consider terrible. That said, the one brand that has continually failed me is Viaje. I have had several with horrific construction problems and others that I felt were pretty boring and one dimensional in terms of flavor. Top that off with that fact that they are rarely any less than $10 per stick and are often so limited that it requires significant effort in tracking them down. I have pretty much given up on them entirely.

With everything else I smoke I believe it helps to put it in perspective. If I buy some inexpensive, readily available CI brands off Cigarbid and they are not on par with Liga Privadas, then I don't feel too bad about it. Again, though, I haven't stepped into Ron Mexico territory yet.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I smoked an over humidified padron 2000 natural DOG ROCKET once.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

TJB said:


> I smoked an over humidified padron 2000 natural DOG ROCKET once.


nothing to do with the cigar. I had a londres maduro way too close to my humidifier that I smoked the other day...super bitter. My fault.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thurm15 said:


> Really. I've been to the past 6 of CI's Cigarfests and the last 2 or 3 they've been there and from what I've smoked, I was not impressed. Harsh comes to mind. I could go way back and bring up Don Baretto Torpedo's before the Oliva's got a hold of em but, I won't.


Maybe too fresh? I have some in the humidor that I will rest till summer...I have heard positive things, hope I don't come to the same conclusion as you.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

TJB said:


> I smoked an over humidified padron 2000 natural DOG ROCKET once.


I hate when that happens. Over-humidity has ruined many cigar experiences for me.

On the Padrons, I prefer aged (3-5yr old) Padron x000 series over the 64s, 26s, etc. any day. For the price they just can't be beat and they age nicely.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Worst experience was a Panacea (usually a solid stick) in the early morning that was waterlogged.. pretty sure i was coughing for a week afterwards. 

Worst tasting imo: Room 101 San Andres was dreadful i gave it a solid shot, but ended flinging it as far as i could off my deck.. i won't smoke mexican tobacco now.

Bland/waste of time and $: Nica libre, Gran Habano vintage 2002, cohiba line, & graycliff, macanudo.. and most of the gurkha's i've tried, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

QUOTE=JG5000;3810430]Maybe too fresh? I have some in the humidor that I will rest till summer...I have heard positive things, hope I don't come to the same conclusion as you.[/QUOTE]

Maybe Aging them will help. I'm sure they aren't all that bad. They were the 1st thing that came to my mind when I saw this thread though.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Thurm15 said:


> Anything from Pinar Del Rio.


Interesting.



JG5000 said:


> I had a choix supreme that had no flavour (non Cuban of course).


Choix Supreme? No flavor? Did you rest them? Can't say over the years that that stick has a lack of flavor.

But I will say that I do sense that the blend has changed recently--my palate is very sensitive. But they still have flavor.


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

BKDW said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Choix Supreme? No flavor? Did you rest them? Can't say over the years that that stick has a lack of flavor.
> 
> But I will say that I do sense that the blend has changed recently--my palate is very sensitive. But they still have flavor.


I actually thought the stick might have been aged too long, the cello was very yellow when I bought it. Maybe my taste buds were off, I was drinking heavily the night before. It didn't taste bad, just very bland . Maybe I picked up some wood flavour..thats about it.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Wallbright said:


> I hate when that happens. Over-humidity has ruined many cigar experiences for me.
> 
> On the Padrons, I prefer aged (3-5yr old) Padron x000 series over the 64s, 26s, etc. any day. For the price they just can't be beat and they age nicely.


Yeah I learned the hard way. I have some delicias maddies resting right now. I haven't had any cigar that old but to be better than a 64 it would have to be pretty good! That San andres (andreas i dont mnow the correct spelling) wrapper instilled this mocha coffee taste that is my favorite.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I love padron 2000's, but I've had one that was under- humidified and it was horrific


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Heartsandspades said:


> Worst experience was a Panacea (usually a solid stick) in the early morning that was waterlogged.. pretty sure i was coughing for a week afterwards.
> 
> Worst tasting imo: Room 101 San Andres was dreadful i gave it a solid shot, but ended flinging it as far as i could off my deck.. i won't smoke mexican tobacco now.
> 
> Bland/waste of time and $: Nica libre, Gran Habano vintage 2002, cohiba line, & graycliff, macanudo.. and most of the gurkha's i've tried, with a few exceptions.


I've never had a good Macanudo


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

Aside from machine made cigars, I think the first 'box' of cigars I ever bought was Joya De Nicaragua about 25 years ago - I could have rolled up my dirty socks and they would have tasted better...


----------



## Rebel420 (Jan 27, 2013)

Makers Mark... Smelled great, lik the burbon before I lit it...taste..cardboard....stayed with m for a day...everything I ate or drank for the next 3 days was "off".


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

craig61a said:


> Aside from machine made cigars, I think the first 'box' of cigars I ever bought was Joya De Nicaragua about 25 years ago - I could have rolled up my dirty socks and they would have tasted better...


I don't mean to defend every cigar that is posted in here as that truly is not my intention. But the current production JdN Antano 1970s are awesome, both dark corojo and regular. I would give them another shot as they have come a long way in 25 years. I keep the JdN Antano 1970 Gran Consuls on hand as a staple in my humidor. They just need a 6mo nap IMHO, or at least the ones that I have smoked have needed it.


----------



## craig61a (Feb 18, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> I don't mean to defend every cigar that is posted in here as that truly is not my intention. But the current production JdN Antano 1970s are awesome, both dark corojo and regular. I would give them another shot as they have come a long way in 25 years. I keep the JdN Antano 1970 Gran Consuls on hand as a staple in my humidor. They just need a 6mo nap IMHO, or at least the ones that I have smoked have needed it.


I'm sure they have - there was a lot going on back then. When I was getting started, other than buying the machine made cigars, I bought Blender's Gold from Walgreens. They weren't bad to the uneducated palate. As I mentioned, my first purchase from a tobacco store was a box of Joya -and in 1988 they were pretty nasty...


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

craig61a said:


> I'm sure they have - there was a lot going on back then. When I was getting started, other than buying the machine made cigars, I bought Blender's Gold from Walgreens. They weren't bad to the uneducated palate. As I mentioned, my first purchase from a tobacco store was a box of Joya -and in 1988 they were pretty nasty...


I just bought 2 joyas, should I let them sit for a while?


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> I just bought 2 joyas, should I let them sit for a while?


 smoke one now and the other in six months ... I enjoy them either way


----------



## capsalty (Nov 20, 2012)

Heartsandspades said:


> Worst experience was a Panacea (usually a solid stick) in the early morning that was waterlogged.. pretty sure i was coughing for a week afterwards.
> 
> Worst tasting imo: Room 101 San Andres was dreadful i gave it a solid shot, but ended flinging it as far as i could off my deck.. i won't smoke mexican tobacco now.
> 
> Bland/waste of time and $: Nica libre, Gran Habano vintage 2002, cohiba line, & graycliff, macanudo.. and most of the gurkha's i've tried, with a few exceptions.


Have you had la reloba mexico? Pretty tasty at a great price.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

capsalty said:


> Have you had la reloba mexico? Pretty tasty at a great price.


no i have'nt and i wouldn't know where to get it round here.


----------



## DAM8658 (Feb 12, 2013)

A Padronas. Don't remember which one but I'll just stay away from the whole line.


----------



## spamjuice (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm new to cigar smoking, so I'll try my best to describe the worst cigars I've had so far.
Wang Guan Coronas, bought in China at $3 for a ten pack; tasted like sour charcoals. Could not continue after two puffs.
Great Wall No 2 Tubo, bought in China for $7.50/stick; tasted like salty charcoals. Could not continue after five puffs hoping it would mellow out.
Tabaqueria De Filipinas, the wrapper actually charred black but remained intact while the filler turned to white ash.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

spamjuice said:


> I'm new to cigar smoking, so I'll try my best to describe the worst cigars I've had so far.
> Wang Guan Coronas, bought in China at $3 for a ten pack; tasted like sour charcoals. Could not continue after two puffs.
> Great Wall No 2 Tubo, bought in China for $7.50/stick; tasted like salty charcoals. Could not continue after five puffs hoping it would mellow out.
> Tabaqueria De Filipinas, the wrapper actually charred black but remained intact while the filler turned to white ash.


I think I'm beginning to see a pattern here...


----------



## Corsicana (Mar 9, 2013)

Old Fashioned Churchill. My friend got a free 5-pack on Mike's years ago and gave me a couple. I think I still have a dried up one in an old cigar box of mine somewhere.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

601 blue. Don't know what it is about them, they just seem bland to me. Most people love em


----------



## DAM8658 (Feb 12, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Guess I've been lucky (or reading here!); worst I've had is a 5 Vegas Gold, and I really can't go off about how horrendous it was, it just didn't float my boat.


I thought those are suppose to be a great seller!


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

I tried to smoke a Romeo about 4 weeks ago that was awful in every way (taste terrible, plugged, immediately cracked, etc...). First time I have ever asked for my money back at a B&M


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

DSTEW said:


> I tried to smoke a Romeo about 4 weeks ago that was awful in every way (taste terrible, plugged, immediately cracked, etc...). First time I have ever asked for my money back at a B&M


I've hear these were good from my one buddy and terrible from my other too. I haven't gotten my hands on one yet but I'll have to pick one up and see...


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

Indian Tabac Teepee. Got a five pack and every one was terrible.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Gdaddy said:


> Indian Tabac Teepee. Got a five pack and every one was terrible.


I know what you mean, everyone I smoke with thinks they're a great value, but I think they taste stale an acidic


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

H upmann Legasy . Tunneled and construction was very loose and soft. Lasted about 15 min before I gave up on it


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I just smoked a couple of the worst cigars I have ever smoked..

AJ Fernandez Overruns from CI ( To much hay and Grass flavor for me, no construction issues )
Gran Habano 2002 Vintage ( flavor, and construction issues )

Terrible cigars... I have pack of the Gran Habano, pack of the AJ Fernandez overruns and these La Aurora Fina selection deals all dog rockets in my opinion... BLUNT Wraps is what they are going to be used for.

Actually I been thinking about taking the Gran Habano and unwrapping it then taking the filler / binder from the La Aurora fina and re rolling it  I been searching for a cheaper smoke hence the gran habano but they offered up the AJ ferdandez ovveruns for super cheap so I said what the hell.. You know what is better that I might go to is the Ashton Cigarillos...  See what these cigars have done to me


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

gotta add another one. la herencia cubana barber pole. smelled and tasted like sitting in the middle of a petting zoo on a hot day.


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

this thread is awesome. I think between all of us, we hate everything.

for me, it's the JR famous plaza in candela. If i ever had to smoke one of those again i would just leave the cellophane on it and pray that it caused me to black out after the first 3 puffs.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

GHV 2002 - couldn't get past the first third before chucking it. Not sure what it was, but it had a nasty almost chemical taste to it. Bought a 5er so ill re-try them in a few weeks and see if something was just off with the one I had.


----------



## sychodelix (Mar 20, 2013)

Mr B's was one of the earlier cheapies that I tried out. At first it tasted like nothing. Then I got notes of hay and grass. After that, it started getting an unpleasant bitterish taste. At that point, it got thrown out. I've smoked lots of cheapies and most weren't that bad. Mr B's was AWFUL!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Black 6 said:


> this thread is awesome. I think between all of us, we hate everything.
> 
> for me, it's the JR famous plaza in candela. If i ever had to smoke one of those again i would just leave the cellophane on it and pray that it caused me to black out after the first 3 puffs.


:cp *You gave me my first chuckle of the day! :cf RG bump for you! :tu


----------



## El Bandito (Jul 19, 2010)

The DE natural line. Mostly because I was misled and thought "natural" wouldnt be a flavored stick. Construction was solid, but after about 10 minutes of smoking an air freshner I pitched it. 

I've also never had a positive experience with a Ghurka. From taste to poor construction ever Ghurka I've smoked has been a big disappointment.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

El Bandito said:


> The DE natural line. Mostly because I was misled and thought "natural" wouldnt be a flavored stick. Construction was solid, but after about 10 minutes of smoking an air freshner I pitched it.


THIS!
while it isn't one of the worst i've smoked, the sweetness was just too much. the aroma was nice though.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm guessing I ended up with a bum stick

Rocky Patel Decade.

Seriously the single worst stick i've ever had (of course, i'm a noob, and have only had 14 other cigars).
I bought the Decade from a reputable B&M, and smoked it the next day. I kept it in the ziplock and lit it with a spill. Tasted purely of cardboard. Start to finish. Yes, I finished it. I kept waiting for something to happen with that cigar. I had to relight it four or five times. I had to correct canoeing constantly. I had the hardest time getting that acrid cardboard flavor out of my mouth for the rest of the night. Whiskey and stout couldn't help me. It's been well received by others, so I'm hoping I just had a bad stick. I might give it a try again some other time, but I'm not in a rush.


----------



## El Bandito (Jul 19, 2010)

jabuan said:


> THIS!
> while it isn't one of the worst i've smoked, the sweetness was just too much. the aroma was nice though.


I should clarify that it wasn't a bad cigar, but one of the worst experiences. I wasn't expecting the overwhelming sweetness. Flavored smokes aren't my thing.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> I'm guessing I ended up with a bum stick
> 
> Rocky Patel Decade.
> 
> ...


I definitely think you got a bad stick, try one of the edicion limitada decades, they're amazing. On another note, where do you find spills, I can never get my hands on any


----------



## Black Six (Sep 2, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> :cp *You gave me my first chuckle of the day! :cf RG bump for you! :tu


and my mother said i would never get anywhere with this attitude... haha thanks!


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> I definitely think you got a bad stick, try one of the edicion limitada decades, they're amazing. On another note, where do you find spills, I can never get my hands on any


When I get the urge to try it again, I will. And I'll keep an eye out the limiteds.

As for spills, they supplied by my local lounge. They get cedar sheets and just break them into strips.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The Nothing said:


> When I get the urge to try it again, I will. And I'll keep an eye out the limiteds.
> 
> As for spills, they supplied by my local lounge. They get cedar sheets and just break them into strips.


Actually, the only 2 RPs I smoke are the Decade and 15th Anniversary. They are both great sticks.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

El Bandito said:


> The DE natural line. Mostly because I was misled and thought "natural" wouldnt be a flavored stick. Construction was solid, but after about 10 minutes of smoking an air freshner I pitched it.
> 
> I've also never had a positive experience with a Ghurka. From taste to poor construction ever Ghurka I've smoked has been a big disappointment.


The only flavored stick I've ever liked was the Drew Java, I usually avoid flavored cigars though


----------



## redlandscigar (Dec 4, 2012)

I smoked an Island prince when I was in Hawaii. Ive never thrown a cigar away but wow.....


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine was a Rocky Patel R4. I have found out the hard way I don't really like much of Rocky Patel stuff.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Mine was a Rocky Patel R4. I have found out the hard way I don't really like much of Rocky Patel stuff.


same here


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

For me, a Primos Estate Robusto Madura and a Gurkha Red Witch.....................so far!


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

paulb1970 said:


> For me, a Primos Estate Robusto Madura and a Gurkha Red Witch.....................so far!


Gurkha has been very hit-or-miss lately


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

H upmann legacy. Might have been rott but it tasted horrible


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> Gurkha has been very hit-or-miss lately


Same for me....I have a Gurkha Ghost on standby.......we'll see how that one goes


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

paulb1970 said:


> Same for me....I have a Gurkha Ghost on standby.......we'll see how that one goes


Same here, Im going to let it sit for another month or two and hopefully it'll be good, otherwise I'm done wasting money on gurkha.


----------



## xtremeweather (Sep 18, 2012)

I've had more good Gurkha's then bad ones. I've found the longer they sit in the humidor, they better they are. I always give them 4-6 months. I think they have allot of gimmicky stuff, but for me I have never gone wrong with a Widow Maker, or a Centurion I also have enjoyed several Grand Reserve Torpedos. 

To stay on topic, If memory serves me correctly, the worst cigar I smoked was a Perdomo Exhibicion. Poor draw, not much taste sucked.


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Easy: A no-name handout rolled on-site at a corporate function I attended in Tampa. Given the city, I had high hopes. Maybe I got a bad one but all I remember about it is bitter and harsh in the back of the throat area.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

xtremeweather said:


> To stay on topic, If memory serves me correctly, the worst cigar I smoked was a Perdomo Exhibicion. Poor draw, not much taste sucked.


That is unfortunate, as my experience with those has been fantastic, especially the sun-grown.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> That is unfortunate, as my experience with those has been fantastic, especially the sun-grown.


*It's like Richard said a few posts back: "We hate everything!" :lol: But yes - I've never had a Perdomo anything that wasn't excellent, delicious & right on target. C'est le gere` :noidea:


----------



## xtremeweather (Sep 18, 2012)

> That is unfortunate, as my experience with those has been fantastic, especially the sun-grown.





> *It's like Richard said a few posts back: "We hate everything!" But yes - I've never had a Perdomo anything that wasn't excellent, delicious & right on target. C'est le gere`


I was just as surprised as you guys. Every other Perdomo I've smoked was very enjoyable. Something about this one just did not do it for me. Perhaps it was a bad stick. It was given to me at a small local herf by the Perdomo rep.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Rebel420 said:


> Makers Mark... Smelled great, lik the burbon before I lit it...taste..cardboard....stayed with m for a day...everything I ate or drank for the next 3 days was "off".


I liked that stick & generally detest infused cigars. I'm trying to infuse some garbage cigars with spirits, coffee & hops. Should any of those experiments do well, I'll try better sticks.

Worst cigar? When I was a kid (18ish) I had my share of Hav-a-Tampa, Swisher Sweets, Rum Soaked Crooks. (Cigarette addiction deleted). Now that I'm smoking better sticks, I tried a Swisher a couple months ago. Dunno if I hate them more than Gurkhas. Eew!


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

beercritic said:


> I liked that stick & generally detest infused cigars. I'm trying to infuse some garbage cigars with spirits, coffee & hops. Should any of those experiments do well, I'll try better sticks.
> 
> Worst cigar? When I was a kid (18ish) I had my share of Hav-a-Tampa, Swisher Sweets, Rum Soaked Crooks. (Cigarette addiction deleted). Now that I'm smoking better sticks, I tried a Swisher a couple months ago. Dunno if I hate them more than Gurkhas. Eew!


Haha yeah, my first cigar/tobacco product was a swisher, I almost never smoked again...


----------



## Maluther45 (Feb 20, 2013)

The worst smoke I ever had was an oliva serie v Churchill. 

Now I LOVE oliva serie v. I have several in my humi. HOWEVER.... I went to a local B&M to check it out. I ended up not finding too much good stuff priced well, but he had one serie v left and it was like 7 bucks. I figured what the heck and rolled out.

Man...I got this thing home and it was so damn wet...I just wasn't paying any attention till I already had it lit. 

It wasn't the cigar and I love my oliva's. I HATE that B&M though for making me waste a fabulous cigar. :doh:


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Maluther45 said:


> The worst smoke I ever had was an oliva serie v Churchill.
> 
> Now I LOVE oliva serie v. I have several in my humi. HOWEVER.... I went to a local B&M to check it out. I ended up not finding too much good stuff priced well, but he had one serie v left and it was like 7 bucks. I figured what the heck and rolled out.
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to me last week. I got a pinolero and every one I've had before had been great, but I knew this one was dry and got it anyway. Bad Choice...


----------



## yellot00tr (Feb 7, 2013)

Don Tomas special edition conn. absolutely horrible and tasted only like chemicals-nothing else


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Gordo1473 said:


> H upmann legacy. Might have been rott but it tasted horrible


A lot of people don't like the legacy, I haven't ha one but I like all of the other upmann sticks


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Just had a San cristobal, absolutely disgusting, and dry as hell (it looked and felt perfect at the b & m


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Bruck said:


> Haha, tell us how you really feel!


No way! I LOVED the Gurkha Cellar Reserve. It was the first Gurkha I ever enjoyed (usually I am a bit dissapointed). But then again, the worst cigar I ever smoked was the Don Kiki Brown Label ( I gave it a 1 out of 10) which came to me highly recommended by a good friend. I guess it just shows how different tastes can be.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

BKDW said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Choix Supreme? No flavor? Did you rest them? Can't say over the years that that stick has a lack of flavor.
> But I will say that I do sense that the blend has changed recently--my palate is very sensitive. But they still have flavor.


I like piñar del rio cigars, and they're fairly priced.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

RSTAD said:


> I like piñar del rio cigars, and they're fairly priced.


me too, quite a bit.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Just to prove that everyone has their own tastes...for me, the entire Opus X line. Don't know what it is, they just seem to miss my taste buds entirely. They're not really the "worst ever" for me, but for the price you have to pay, they end up being a massive disappointment to me.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

TheGipper said:


> Just to prove that everyone has their own tastes...for me, the entire Opus X line. Don't know what it is, they just seem to miss my taste buds entirely. They're not really the "worst ever" for me, but for the price you have to pay, they end up being a massive disappointment to me.


I can see what you mean, the opus line is extremely pricey for what you get but they do have a certain "mystique"


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm poor so I smoke cheap cigars and pipe tobacco. I am easy to please so most are OK by me. The worst I ever tried was Panama Red Blend #5 . It tasted like it was sprayed with some kind of bug spray.
***If you have cigars you tried and don't want send them to me. I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

The worst i've had (in recent memory) has got to be Thompson's house brand...


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

bleber said:


> The worst i've had (in recent memory) has got to be Thompson's house brand...


I haven't tried any house brands, but I never hear anything good about them.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I know I said I hate Perdomo 2008's, but I just had a padron serie 1926 that was so bad I quit after the first third. It tasted like a piece of charcoal had a baby with some cardboard...terrible


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Robusto Pinar Del Rio Clasico Connecticut. Had the overwhelming taste of pinesol throughout the smoke. Not for me.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Passprotection said:


> Robusto Pinar Del Rio Clasico Connecticut. Had the overwhelming taste of pinesol throughout the smoke. Not for me.


Oh no! Those are pretty damn good in my experience, sucks you got a bad one.


----------



## hardgainer83 (Apr 14, 2013)

Simon.G said:


> I've tried quite a few CC's, and I think most are over rated...
> I've taken to a small few only...


I also think most are overrated, and believe it or not, when it comes to worst construction - it was the godfather himself: Partagas Lusitania ( $55+ )! Tight as hell. After re-lighting 3 times and at least 14 touch-ups, I gave up. 
But if speaking of worst waste of money on taste + construction + shipping costs + TOTAL waste of humidorspace, the winner is the La Fontana Vintage Michaelangelo because of the horrible taste that surprises you suddenly about half way through ( sometimes even a bit before that ) and they also had one of the most uneven burns I've ever seen - every one in the box, after 2 months' rest in the humi!!!


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Even bad CCs are better than Fake CCs. I was a victim of Fakes when I was a lot younger and a lot poorer.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Cigar Guru said:


> Even bad CCs are better than Fake CCs. I was a victim of Fakes when I was a lot younger and a lot poorer.


Hey! At least you weren't younger and well to do like in my younger, well employed years, and taken for a lot more money like I had for what turned out to be fakes! You live to learn! :redface:


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Hey! At least you weren't younger and well to do like in my younger, well employed years, and taken for a lot more money like I had for what turned out to be fakes! You live to learn! :redface:


I hope they at least turned out to be good fertilizers for your lawn LOL. My fakes ended up as such for my wife's plants.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Cigar Guru said:


> I hope they at least turned out to be good fertilizers for your lawn LOL. My fakes ended up as such for my wife's plants.


Well I'll tell ya...some of those fakes turned out to be really decent smokes. Yes, there is great disappointment when you realize you have La Unicas with a Cuban band on them  Yet I do have to say I never got string, sticks, tar, etc. in any of them! I know some folks haven't been so fortunate :rain:


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought a few Montecristo No.2's, when I was starting out. I bought them online, and they turned out to be fakes... The bands were flat (not embossed), the thicknesses varied, and the ends were roughly cut. I only realized when it was too late. I smoked them nevertheless. They weren't the best of smokes. I have a real Monty No.2 in the humi now, and it's been there for 8 months. I'm saving it for the right time


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Last night I had a Verdadero Organic Toro 6.0 X 50. I was intrigued by the organic part. It had the worst draw I have ever experienced. By half way through, I wasn't getting any smoke, though it remained lit. Not sure if it was a curse or a blessing. Either way -- last one of those for me.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

bluesman.54 said:


> Last night I had a Verdadero Organic Toro 6.0 X 50. I was intrigued by the organic part. It had the worst draw I have ever experienced. By half way through, I wasn't getting any smoke, though it remained lit. Not sure if it was a curse or a blessing. Either way -- last one of those for me.


I just recently acquired one of those Veradero Organics! I hope, when and if I decide to smoke it, I might have a better report! I'll be cautious!


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hopefully I just got a bad stick and you will have a much more enjoyable experience. What I could taste I enjoyed, but the draw was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

The worst cigar I've ever had Flavor wise was the Cohiba Black Corona and Foundry Talbot. Oh lord so bad, it stayed in my mouth for days! My food didn't even taste right...

Worst construction, but tasted good would be recently a Upmann Legacy Toro or this Nestor Art Deco....


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

sh40218 said:


> The worst cigar I've ever had Flavor wise was the Cohiba Black Corona and Foundry Talbot. Oh lord so bad, it stayed in my mouth for days! My food didn't even taste right...
> 
> Worst construction, but tasted good would be recently a Upmann Legacy Toro or this Nestor Art Deco....


I think the same roller did my Gurkha 125th Anniversary


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

Haha!! Thats a good one too Dave! I'm sure there is a thread full of pics like ours in the annals of Puff.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

You probably shouldn't carry cigars in your wallet


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

sh40218 said:


> The worst cigar I've ever had Flavor wise was the Cohiba Black Corona and Foundry Talbot. Oh lord so bad, it stayed in my mouth for days! My food didn't even taste right...
> 
> Worst construction, but tasted good would be recently a Upmann Legacy Toro or this Nestor Art Deco....


M-y-y-y-y GOD! :faint2:


----------



## Agustin Gamino (Apr 23, 2013)

thats one of the worst i have ever seen! :|


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Aspira Robusto, terrible smoke. I threw it away after 10 seconds.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Dio said:


> Aspira Robusto, terrible smoke. I threw it away after 10 seconds.


*I don't even like their cigar band!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I couldnt stand the Brocatus churchill that I got on cbid in a 5 pack. Gave them all away after I had one and not one person enjoyed them.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

ACasazza said:


> I couldnt stand the Brocatus churchill that I got on cbid in a 5 pack. Gave them all away after I had one and not one person enjoyed them.


I have no experience with those, never even heard of them, but.... Sometimes rest can turn a s#!t-stick around. Not always, but sometimes. If you can spare the storage space sometimes its fun to hang onto a dog rocket or 2 just to see what they may become later.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> I have no experience with those, never even heard of them, but.... Sometimes rest can turn a s#!t-stick around. Not always, but sometimes. If you can spare the storage space sometimes its fun to hang onto a dog rocket or 2 just to see what they may become later.


Rotated my sticks today and found one more in there. They have had around 3 weeks of rest and I'm going to rest it and see how it is after the summer is over.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> M-y-y-y-y GOD! :faint2:


That is awful. But maybe that way you store or placed has something to so with the cracks?


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

smokeyme said:


> That is awful. But maybe that way you store or placed has something to so with the cracks?


Well okay in all fairness, you have a point


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a Belmondo the other day. I have 3 of them. They came in a sampler with 3 other good cigar brands like Alec Bradley etc. It was so bad I chucked the other two in the trash.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Fonseca #3 overuns from CI, had a nasty chemical taste like paint thinner? Smelled bad like a swamp fire ( my wife ran me out of the house)
My question is this: with so many complaints of chemical taste and smell is it possible to these cigars get exposed in transit or storage?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Rocky patel Cameroon especial...not a single stick in the mazo had a proper draw or burn, and the wrapper unraveled. The flavor was good but I could never get to it.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Fonseca #3 overuns from CI, had a nasty chemical taste like paint thinner? Smelled bad like a swamp fire ( my wife ran me out of the house)
> My question is this: with so many complaints of chemical taste and smell is it possible to these cigars get exposed in transit or storage?


They (im assuming a large company i.e. Cigars International, Thompson, etc) usually ship them over-humidified and with either water pillows or a propylene glycol based humidifier (which is supposed to be oderless and tasteless), how much rest did the sticks have on them?


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

Surprisingly I recently had an Undercrown Robusto that was terrible. Bitter as sin. I don’t like to trash cigars before I am done, but this was a dud. I was really disappointed because I’ve wanted to try an Undercrown for a long time. 

I suspect the culprit was buying a badly taken care of stick. I don't normally buy cigars from liquor stores, but it seemed convenient to pick up a stick or two. I should have known something was up when the cigar room door was propped open and the humidifier was not running. So sad thinking of thousands of great cigars being neglected and sold off to unsuspecting customers. I hope the Hemmingway Best Seller Maduro I got at the same time isn’t a dud. Next time I’m sticking with reputable BMs if I need to grab some quick sticks.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Steven said:


> I suspect the culprit was buying a badly taken care of stick. I don't normally buy cigars from liquor stores, but it seemed convenient to pick up a stick or two. I should have known something was up when the cigar room door was propped open and the humidifier was not running.


That's probably it. Undercrowns are excellent sticks. Too bad they don't know how to take care of them.

There's a convenience store on the base where I work, which has cigars in a display case (pretty sure it's not humidified as it's just one of those locking glass-front cases with big air gaps). They've got mostly crapola sticks in there, but they have a few good ones incl. Brick House and a few Fuentes at pretty good prices. But I won't be buying any as they would undoubtedly require lengthy humidification therapy.


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

The 2 worst cigars I've ever had were
1) Varina Farms
2) Graycliff
They both came in a sampler pack and they were both terrible. It was like rolling up a newspaper, lighting it, then smoking it. I don't even know which particular kind of VF or Graycliff I had, but it was bad enough to never want to try any of their other labels.


----------



## jazzboypro (Jul 30, 2012)

Well today i received a bundle of Alcazar #3 maduro and a bundle of J. Fuego Royal Nicaraguan Belicoso Oscuro. Since i am familiar with the Alcazar i decided to have the J. Fuego. èÈ
Again these came in today so they probably need to spend some time in the humi. So far i'm having a hard time to keep it lit and it is not producing a lot of smoke. As far as construction goes, the wrapper is good looking and oily but the cigar as some soft spots so i think they could have put more filler in it. As for the taste, spicy is the only word that comes to me right now. I am not really enjoying this smoke as of this writing, but maybe a few week/months in the humi will change this.
2


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

I've had one issue in particular with a San Cristobal Elegancia (I think it was over humidified) but once i got about halfway through it literally felt like wet newspaper and I could squish it easily between my fingers...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

marc in nola said:


> The 2 worst cigars I've ever had were
> 1) Varina Farms
> 2) Graycliff
> They both came in a sampler pack and they were both terrible. It was like rolling up a newspaper, lighting it, then smoking it. I don't even know which particular kind of VF or Graycliff I had, but it was bad enough to never want to try any of their other labels.


Tnx for sharing. I've been tempted to get some varina farms (probably just bcs of the name  )
OTOH, I've tried the Graycliff G2 and Turbo & found them both to be excellent.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

The graycliff 1666 is a very nice stick with a little age on it


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

A Grape White Owl :mrgreen:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> A Grape White Owl :mrgreen:


:biglaugh: Oh Lord!


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

my first and only LP T-52 the SOB blew up on me with in the first inch have another in the humi at 65% but it has a small crack in it. have smoked many #9 with no problem


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Bruck said:


> Tnx for sharing. I've been tempted to get some varina farms (probably just bcs of the name  )
> OTOH, I've tried the Graycliff G2 and Turbo & found them both to be excellent.





Pj201 said:


> The graycliff 1666 is a very nice stick with a little age on it


Thank you Bruce and Patrick for your input - I will give those Graycliffs a try. Honestly, I can't remember which one it was that I smoked, maybe the G2 but definitely not the Turbo or 1666.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> They (im assuming a large company i.e. Cigars International, Thompson, etc) usually ship them over-humidified and with either water pillows or a propylene glycol based humidifier (which is supposed to be oderless and tasteless), how much rest did the sticks have on them?


 Lord help me for buying a box right off the bat believing the marketing BS description about overuns. First one was rott then a week and then I cracked the cello off a quad and at three weeks the same but way more pungent like the burning swamp. The rest are awaiting target practice with my twelver. No doubt it is from some kind of bad storage like maybe the sanitary facility?


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Lord help me for buying a box right off the bat believing the marketing BS description about overuns. First one was rott then a week and then I cracked the cello off a quad and at three weeks the same but way more pungent like the burning swamp. The rest are awaiting target practice with my twelver. No doubt it is from some kind of bad storage like maybe the sanitary facility?


I've never personally bought overruns but I'm always wary of bargains that sound too god to be true...


----------



## circadianswing (Dec 23, 2012)

1. flor de oliva - tasted like it was dipped in maple syrup.
2. Alec bradley overture robusto... Put it out halfway, blech!


----------



## bandit1 (Jan 19, 2009)

I would have to say Quorum. Can't believe so many people didn't enjoy the Brickhouse. I found it to be pretty good.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

bandit1 said:


> I would have to say Quorum. Can't believe so many people didn't enjoy the Brickhouse. I found it to be pretty good.


Yeah I find Brickhouse cigars to be hit-or-miss though


----------



## beachbum (Apr 12, 2013)

> I like to drink miller lite, others like bud light. Some prefer a craft beer and will not touch either one. Some don't like beer at all and only drink rum... Some hate rum and only drink whiskey... Some love it all, and others don't drink at all...


This is a good way to put it.
Excluding swisher sweets,
mine was a cao Brazilia. Maybe I'm not accustomed to what it was going for, but the first word that came to mind was sour. I felt nauseated half way through it, and threw it out. To me it was like taking a gulp of what you think is Bud, but ends up being Miller instead but worse, it just didn't get better after the realization. Gross!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Honey duchmaster


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had a couple, and I'm pretty sure they were over humidified. Tight draw and bitter nasty flavours. I'd recommend keeping your smokes in a comfortable smoking humidity, user error is a terrible reason to ruin a smoke.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

I dunno about the worst (spent high-school years smoking Swishers, Phillies, etc) but I had a pretty awful experience last night while mowing. Grabbed a stick from my tupperdor. Can't really remember what it was, Don Gasser Del Polecat or some such from the first online sampler I ever bought. Toro, not bad looking, a little reddish hue to the wrapper. Head felt kind of squeezy like a dry kitchen sponge, not a great portent. First inch wasn't so bad, bland with a little pepper. Then it got worse - sourness creeping in as the flavor crept out. The burn got terrible (not an RH problem, others in the tupper were fine) and the wrapper started de-laminating from the binder - weird.

When there was about 2/3 of the cigar and half the yard left I though "well, I paid for it so let's try something else." I don't mind a good chaw so I cut off the foot and figured I'd gnaw on it a while - if it worked for Curtis LeMay, it's good enough for Alan C from Hilliard, OH. After about 20 seconds my mouth tasted like a full ashtray that'd been rained on - not working.

So I gave up & pitched the slobbered-up leavin's into the garden, only I missed. On the way back I got it with the mower, which (incredibly) spit it back out almost unharmed - even my Craftsman HCV160 didn't want it!


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> So I gave up & pitched the slobbered-up leavin's into the garden, only I missed. On the way back I got it with the mower, which (incredibly) spit it back out almost unharmed - even my Craftsman HCV160 didn't want it!


That's pretty funny - so bad the lawn mower wouldn't even take it!

I just tossed the 2nd half of a "double happiness" 2 headed monster into my cigar graveyard (English Ivy - it eats everything). I came across it while doing a little cigar inventory this morning and asked myself:
1) will I ever smoke this piece of shite?
2) would I give to someone else, even someone I didn't like?
3) am I planning any science experiments that require a sample of really crappy tobacco?
A yes to any of these would have saved it.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> I dunno about the worst (spent high-school years smoking Swishers, Phillies, etc) but I had a pretty awful experience last night while mowing. Grabbed a stick from my tupperdor. Can't really remember what it was, Don Gasser Del Polecat or some such from the first online sampler I ever bought. Toro, not bad looking, a little reddish hue to the wrapper. Head felt kind of squeezy like a dry kitchen sponge, not a great portent. First inch wasn't so bad, bland with a little pepper. Then it got worse - sourness creeping in as the flavor crept out. The burn got terrible (not an RH problem, others in the tupper were fine) and the wrapper started de-laminating from the binder - weird.
> 
> When there was about 2/3 of the cigar and half the yard left I though "well, I paid for it so let's try something else." I don't mind a good chaw so I cut off the foot and figured I'd gnaw on it a while - if it worked for Curtis LeMay, it's good enough for Alan C from Hilliard, OH. After about 20 seconds my mouth tasted like a full ashtray that'd been rained on - not working.
> 
> So I gave up & pitched the slobbered-up leavin's into the garden, only I missed. On the way back I got it with the mower, which (incredibly) spit it back out almost unharmed - even my Craftsman HCV160 didn't want it!


Sounds a lot like every backwoods "cigar" I've had...


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Bruck said:


> 3) am I planning any science experiments that require a sample of really crappy tobacco?


a beetle experiment. i had a shitey barberpole corona that i put in a tupperware with a wet papertowl and in the sun of my porch for over two months. it being hawaii outside temps get higher than 80. after two months no beetles. just a little discoloration. i gave up on it. maybe beetles didn't like it either.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

jabuan said:


> a beetle experiment. i had a shitey barberpole corona that i put in a tupperware with a wet papertowl and in the sun of my porch for over two months. it being hawaii outside temps get higher than 80. after two months no beetles. just a little discoloration. i gave up on it. maybe beetles didn't like it either.


So there really is a scientific use for third-rate tobacco! It probably got pretty moldy, but I think the only way you'd "get" beetles is if you already had them, which is apparently not the case.


----------



## Jwr0201 (Apr 11, 2013)

Montesino maduro, pardon 3000 natural, Alec Bradley Temous Natural. All were terrible. Tempus was biggest disappointment...expected a good stick.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

marc in nola said:


> Thank you Bruce and Patrick for your input - I will give those Graycliffs a try. Honestly, I can't remember which one it was that I smoked, maybe the G2 but definitely not the Turbo or 1666.


I have found the G2 and the 1666 to be mediocre sticks, but I'm fond of the Turbo. I got one in a sampler once and have reordered twice.


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't even remember the name. It was a Thompson brand cigar that I bought in a sampler when my wife bought me my humidor. It was by far the worst I've had.


----------



## ace_labrone (May 1, 2013)

I am surprised to hear some of these. I love Pinar Del Rio. Every one I have had has been enjoyable. Same with Perdomo. In fact I always have those in my humi along with Gurkha. I love Gurkha and aside from a few construction issues, and humidification issues on my part, I have not had a bad one yet. The Shaggy foot was the worst of the Gurkha's but it was still pretty good.

As for the worst, Ave Maria Templar Knights Churchill was horrendous. I have a few more resting at 65% rh and will give them a few more weeks before revisiting.
Also, Reposado '96 Salomon (I think). Wow, this one had me wishing I had a spoon and a bowl of crap pretty quickly. TERRIBLE.

What do you all think about La Perla Habana Classic Maduro Torpedos?

Cheers!


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

A CuAvana, but I forget the type...


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

A Swisher Sweet. Hands down the worst thing ever next to cigarettes.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I have to revise my previous "worst smoke" after last night. Now it is hands-down the Mutineer Red Label. Not only is the flavor atrocious but the label looks like the front of one of those Harlequin Romance Novels.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

A White Owl when I was 18...scared me away from cigars for 20 years...


----------



## Hotpocket (Sep 26, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Im just surprised that it took till the 4th post for Gurka to be mentioned. Mine was an unbanded freebie from a B&M.


Are Gurkas that bad??


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Jun 5, 2013)

Hotpocket said:


> Are Gurkas that bad??


I have had good experiences with them and bad. I have had a couple I considered good and I have a few in the humidor that are a solid "meh"


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

orca99usa said:


> I have found the G2 and the 1666 to be mediocre sticks, but I'm fond of the Turbo. I got one in a sampler once and have reordered twice.


Thanks for resurrecting this thread - non-recommendations are just as useful to me as recommendations.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

f4milytime said:


> A CuAvana, but I forget the type...


I dig the maddies. Burn/construction is so consistent and pretty decent flavors.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Smoked a Tat Anarchy last weekend, absolutely horrible


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

Hotpocket said:


> Are Gurkas that bad??


In my opinion, no. Some people like to bash companies who have a lot of different sticks in their lines (Gurkha and Rocky Patel seem to be favorite targets). The Gurkhas I've smoked have all been well constructed and made of high quality tobacco. Some I have bought again, some I haven't. It's just like anything else: Buy and smoke what you like. I don't worry about the opinions of others.


----------



## Multislacking (Jun 6, 2013)

All these were picked up in samplers (some singles), so ymmv...
Carlos Toraño Noventa
C&C Corojo (I've got a second one resting, so I will eventually give this one another shot)
Don Tomas Maduro

I really enjoy tobacco, so I wouldn't say I hated these, just they're at the bottom of my list at the moment.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Anything machine made Swisher, Blk Mild SUCKS !!!uke:


----------



## Ahab (Mar 16, 2013)

f4milytime said:


> Anything machine made Swisher, Blk Mild SUCKS !!!uke:


I really wouldn't consider those cigars. Hell, they even call them cigarillos.

My worst was definitely a foundry, the one's with the gear cog for a band. I don't know what they call the vitola I smoked, but it was sort of a liberty-like figurado.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Hotpocket said:


> Are Gurkas that bad??


Yes. Price is not even a factor. Even when they taste good the construction is likely to be god awful. Too many other cigars on the planet for me to ever bother with these again. The only brand that I have outright banned from my life so far.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

I tried the Gurka Blue Steel, and I know their a bargain cigar and all, but the construction was terrible. I also had really bad draw issues with just about all of them (16 of 20). Sadly though, I thought they tasted pretty good, but I won't be buying them again any time soon. On to the next !!:smoke2:


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Ahab said:


> My worst was definitely a foundry, the one's with the gear cog for a band. I don't know what they call the vitola I smoked, but it was sort of a liberty-like figurado.


A B&M salesman tried to push one of them on me a while ago. I'm glad I respectfully declined.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

f4milytime said:


> I tried the Gurka Blue Steel, and I know their a bargain cigar and all, but the construction was terrible. I also had really bad draw issues with just about all of them (16 of 20). Sadly though, I thought they tasted pretty good, but I won't be buying them again any time soon. On to the next !!:smoke2:


That's odd - the Blue Steel is, IMO, one of the better Gurkhas - I've smoked several of them, never had any issues with construction or draw, and liked them enough that I keep a few in my humi. Perhaps not surprising to some, one of the worst cigars I've ever tried was also a Gurkha - the Triple Ligero started falling apart almost instantly, and wouldn't burn evenly. Had to pitch it about an inch into it... too bad, because it seemed like I would have really liked the taste had I been able to smoke it!


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

JABECmfg said:


> That's odd - the Blue Steel is, IMO, one of the better Gurkhas - I've smoked several of them, never had any issues with construction or draw, and liked them enough that I keep a few in my humi. Perhaps not surprising to some, one of the worst cigars I've ever tried was also a Gurkha - the Triple Ligero started falling apart almost instantly, and wouldn't burn evenly. Had to pitch it about an inch into it... too bad, because it seemed like I would have really liked the taste had I been able to smoke it!


Maybe I had a bad batch or something, cause I tried one right off the truck & it was plugged really bad. It was a torpedo bundlle, I got from C.I.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

f4milytime said:


> Maybe I had a bad batch or something, cause I tried one right off the truck & it was plugged really bad. It was a torpedo bundlle, I got from C.I.


I'm thinking you're probably right, that it's most likely a "luck of the draw" thing. Either you got a bad batch, or I got lucky with a good batch...


----------



## Edyy214 (May 29, 2013)

If any of you naming ghurka's have any left would be kind enough to send me a few to try would be great. I was tempted to bid on some on The Devil site, but 90% of this site seems to dislike them so I'm hesitant. I'd offer to trade, but I just started smoking cigars a month or 2 ago, so I couldn't really trade anything lol. 

And to stay on topic, I smoked one of those Duque toro's. I probably smoked less than 1/3 and threw it away, and gave away the other 4. Even for a beginner, they taste like crap


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

f4milytime said:


> Anything machine made...


Hmmmm... I'm not so sure of this. De Olifant, for example, make some very fine part and fully machine-made cigars.

A good roller can make a passable cigar out of mediocre leaf. A poor roller will make something unsmokeable out of the best.

When the cigar "thing" really took off in, I guess, the late '80s, early '90s (this side of the pond, at least), you could really tell that the skills were not available in great enough supply and quality of some makes went down drastically. Small ring guage cigars were particularly affected; they are more difficult to roll properly. Some have disappeared entirely. Most sadly missed for me are the domain of a different forum :lol:. Like any manual skill, it takes about ten years of full-time practice to really master. Things have improved.


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'll throw in my take on the Gurkha's- construction can vary wildly from great to awful, but I've not had one that tasted bad. Black beauty in some sort of double perfecto was the tastiest maduro I ever smoked. I don't usually even like maddies very much, but that one was great.


----------



## Memphis smoker (May 22, 2013)

About 50% of my cigars are gurkha I have not had a bad one yet. The ghurka ghost was my first big boy cigar amd i still love them! I will agree that some of their cigars are better than others. I believe the worst cigar i ever had was a quorum. It was given to me by a friend and the flavor was so bad that i couldnt get through the first inch before throwing it in the trash.


----------



## Cyber-Burn (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not saying that Gurkha's are horrible cigars, ( I have quite a few in the humidor) but the construction varies wildly on them all (I attribute this to the number of lines and amount they produce) but those are just my thoughts. I've had great cigars from them, and just like last weekend I had one with the cap sloppily put on and problems with the wrapper. Buying them on site at a B&M would probably eliminate most of the problems, but a good B&M is a long way from me, and the Devil site makes it so easy to buy from the comfort of your home lol


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Without a doubt the worst thing I ever had was a Fighting Cock Robusto. This thing was just horrendous! I bought them because they were cheap and I wasn't expecting much out of them but they were just putrid. I believe they have since changed the blend and updated the packaging, but I'm not taking a chance on them.


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

+1 on the Fighting Cock. They are friggin awful. I got a couple in some sampler. Other sticks in the sampler that I did not like have gotten better with age, but not FC.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

All EP Carrillo cigars, pepper bomb crap
Most Rocky Petel


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

Jwr0201 said:


> Montesino maduro, pardon 3000 natural, Alec Bradley Temous Natural. All were terrible. Tempus was biggest disappointment...expected a good stick.


Alec Bradley Tempus was crap to me too


----------



## Sponge (Jun 11, 2013)

I also have to say Gurkha also but for me it was the ninja


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Worst cigar I have ever had was a house brand from Thompson cigar called "Encore." It was a churchill. Unfortunately, I got five of them with a humidor as my first purchase. It tasted awful and I was a new smoker at the time. 

The worst non-house brand cigar I've ever had was probably a Ghurka but I couldn't tell you which of the 500 product lines it was. It had reserve in the name somewhere but tasted like someone rolled up the contents of an ashtray inside an old wrapper leaf.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

2COOL4U said:


> Alec Bradley Tempus was crap to me too


Funny, I felt the same way - and AB is one of my favorite brands! Was really looking forward to it, especially with the high ratings, but I tried it twice and it was a disappointment both times...


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

JABECmfg said:


> Funny, I felt the same way - and AB is one of my favorite brands! Was really looking forward to it, especially with the high ratings, but I tried it twice and it was a disappointment both times...


Only thing I like in the AB line is the MAXX


----------



## TattoosandCigars (Jun 12, 2013)

I made the mistake of picking up Thompson Black label coronas, the early part of the bundle had a distinct ammonia flavor, after about 6 months they evolved to unexciting. Even for that little coin I wouldn't smoke them again.


----------



## 2COOL4U (May 22, 2013)

I'll add the Surrogates Tramp Stamp pepper bomb piece of crap and $7 for a tiny joke of a cigar, angry waist of money


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

J Fuego sangre de Toro- Toro... bought this blindly a while back...barftastic.. just tossed it after the first third, don't know how I made it that far.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Acid Nasty!!
It was really "NASTY"!


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Rocky Patel Edge Maduro - absolute garbage, a White Owl Grape woulda' been better.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

RyJ House of Montague. Completely and utterly tasteless, worse than a cigarette


----------



## BigKrup444 (Oct 23, 2013)

The Don Lugos that came with a humidor from Thompson are hands down the worst I've ever tasted. I bought them to put on the bar at my wedding, I actually felt bad putting them out, but at the end of the night the humidor was empty and I heard no complaints.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Cain F


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

I know many like it. I know it's the #1 selling cigar in the world, but I did not like it. Not my flavor profile.

Acid Kuba Kuba


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

DE Acid Nasty!!!
It was indeed NASTY! Had to put it down after the 2nd puff!!


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Sprouthog said:


> I know many like it. I know it's the #1 selling cigar in the world, but I did not like it. Not my flavor profile.
> 
> Acid Kuba Kuba


Oh yeah this one grossed me out the entire evening after I smoked it. I can't get the taste out of my mouth so I went and lit up a second cigar, forgot what it was, and felt better. I returned the rest of the Kuba Kuba's I had in my stash after that incident. Luckily CigarPlace gave me a full refund, no questions asked. An excellent vendor.


----------



## ScarletRed (Oct 12, 2013)

Gurkha Vintage Shaggy. Kept feeling like I was gonna throw up. Something with the vanilla taste, I don't know.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

GARO


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Camacho Havana petit is up there on my list.


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

The worst, by a very very long ways in the lead, Arganese Maduro. It even smelled bad burning, so bad that my wife walked across the yard and into my garage to tell me to put it out. 
Others for consideration are: Bahia B-Line conny, Acid Nasty, Acid Liquid (actually not bad with a bit of rest), AB Maxx Brazil Corona (like the bigger sized though), Torano Noventa (the original was awesome, the CI remake is anything but), Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maddy (except the corona, it's one of my fav's oldy enough), Don Lino San Andres Habano. That's just what comes to mind though. I spent too much time and $$$ puffing through lots of cheap sticks to find the gems. Totally not worth it BTW, IMHO.

+1 w/sullen, if your talking the Garo Vintage. I have a ton of Garo Double Habano's that have gotten worse with a year's time, not bad a week off the truck, not good now... or my taste has changed?


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

Shoot, I forgot my #2 stick on the, uh, #2 list. Gran Habano GH2. I brought a handful of em' to work because I knew I'd have the rare chance to work outside most of the day. Total disappointment. I think it was this cigar that clued me onto CI's padded reviews (that's my theory anyway).


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

Does it count if I don't remember? During undergrad, had never been drunk so decided to with a bunch of friends. Someone get some cigars from walmart that came 5 in a plastic envelope. 
Well, I had a cigar, drank 1/4 a bottle of jack w/ coke, and puked then passed out. (first time drunk, first time cigar too). The taste in my mouth the next morning was so vile...burned puke.
Stayed away from cigars for over a decade (but not booze).


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

My worst was a Las Vegas cigar. Only made it through the first third and just couldn't take it any longer. I have a couple more in my Tupperdor that need to leave. Truly terrible cigar IMO.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with some other guys that a lot of these were smoked ROTT and that is the issue, not all but some. As someone else mentioned Saint Luis Rey Maduro, I have a box of box pressed from them, I have tried all humidities, even dry boxed a few and I am not powerfull enough to suck this tailpipe and the little draws I do get are not very good anyway. I have hopes that they will one day turn around-ha!


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

The house brand from my local B&M. It was just awful and not worth my time. Major construction issues and flavor didn't compensate. I was trying to find a bargain/sleeper but no...didn't happen.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

tthayil said:


> Does it count if I don't remember? During undergrad, had never been drunk so decided to with a bunch of friends. Someone get some cigars from walmart that came 5 in a plastic envelope.
> Well, I had a cigar, drank 1/4 a bottle of jack w/ coke, and puked then passed out. (first time drunk, first time cigar too). The taste in my mouth the next morning was so vile...burned puke.
> Stayed away from cigars for over a decade (but not booze).


Good story! Though you continued to drink, I bet you steered clear of jack 'n cokes for a while. At least in my case that's what happened, with Rock 'n Rye, oh, and J&B. Can't even think about those two without getting a little queasy. lol. :mrgreen:TCB


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright so I thought I'd had some bad cigars, but at college everyone smokes white owls and it makes me want to vomit...


----------



## Glowstick (Nov 28, 2014)

I try not to smoke bad cigars bu the worse I have ever had has to be Gurkha beauty.


----------



## DanTheSmoker (Nov 24, 2013)

Montecristo open junior. Terrible. Only cigar I ever tossed before I was finished.


----------



## Han Solo Cup (Mar 11, 2015)

Besides something cheap like a Swisher Sweet, the worst has got to be Rocky Patel R4 Corojo. The draw was horrible and the taste was one dimensional. I gave the cigar a second try about a month later and same issues. I currently have 3 of these left and I may just split them open and fill them with something else.


----------



## SaintJinbyCigar (Mar 13, 2015)

I remember smoking a Buccanero Don Douglas back in 2006, that was so memorably bad, that it stuck with me. It tasted musky, smelled like mothballs and was generally acidic. 
It was so bad that I actually sought the cigar out again to see if it really was that bad, and it was bad... but not that bad.


----------



## SaintJinbyCigar (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh, and the 5 Vegas High Primings was a pretty atrocious cigar as well.


----------



## mikefratt (Jan 7, 2015)

Partagas No 4


----------



## mikefratt (Jan 7, 2015)

sorry, I thought this was best..worst..anything infused...


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Being down at college my friend had a white owl (which everyone there thinks is a "cigar"). There's Just no words for how bad it was. Just a hot, acrid pile of tobacco. Qualifying those as cigars should be illegal.


----------



## JMatt (Apr 9, 2015)

An El Producto Queens in a glass tube.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

My mom's friend gave me a CC Monte#2, said he has had for 15 years, put it in my humi to save for a semi-special day, pulled it out a few months later and started to smoke it, tossed it after 10 minutes, tasted like an old wet newspaper with faint hint of burnt cat hair. Found out later he never kept it in a humidor, it has been sitting on his desk the whole time:doh:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

My apologies if this is a repetition from earlier...but a filling station bought Tampa Nugget. EEERRRRRUUUGGGHHHHRRRR!!! :tg


----------



## CSG (Jan 10, 2010)

Interesting to come across this topic today as I just posted a review elsewhere of a Rocky Patel Connecticut. So loosely packed the draw was like there was almost no tobacco in it. Absolutely horrible. I received from cigar.com an order where, among other cigars, I got a sampler of 20 RP Connecticuts. All are spongy and soft. The other cigars in the order (CAO sampler and two five packs of 5 Vegas) all felt fine regarding a correct firmness. I will look into returning these RP's on Monday. The only thing positive I can say about it is is that it burned evenly.

Sorry about the attachments, the site wont let me manage them on FF or Safari.


----------



## NineSix (Jan 12, 2015)

Rocky Patel sun grown with about a year of rest. Tasted like cat urine. Not that I've ever had it, but... you know.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Gurkha Beauty. Wouldn't light! Torched the sh*t out of the foot and only the wrapper would burn. Really weird.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

El Baton. Received it from one of the Thompson's sampler. Very bad cigar.


----------



## KenApoLLo (Aug 27, 2015)

nfusion770 said:


> Suzza said:
> 
> 
> > Brickhouse. What are horrible experience.
> ...


Wow just got a brickhouse fiver and lovem.the 2 I've had have been extremely smooth and creamy, not real complex,but good


----------



## KenApoLLo (Aug 27, 2015)

Folks will think I'm nuts but AB black market and a la Perla recently that tasted like I licked a rubber band. 2 nights ago I tried my first AB black market and had my absolute worst cigar smoking experience yet. Big AB fan and wanted a black market after all the rave. It had 2 cracks at the foot and had an impossible draw. Chunked it by end of 1st 3rd. I cut into it and quickly learned it was way too fresh and needed some humi time. Will try again at a later date


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok here is a question and I'm just thinking out loud, could that be the reason that a lot of cigars that are supposed to be premiums sometimes get a bad review or are classified as bad smokes simply because it was kept at a very high rh by the seller and is simply not ready for smoking.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Gurkha Beauty.
SUCKS!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I tried a 5 Vegas AAA the other day JOTT. Umm...the other 4 will rest quite a while before attempting the second of five.


----------

